# Knitting Tea Party - 29th to 31st July



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

Hopefully the weather has been good wherever you are, it's actually been dry in London for the entire week! The blackberries are ripening where I live, so this week, I thought I'd post a seasonal dessert.

Enjoy! 
Dave

*Blackberry & Apple Tortilla Layer Cake*
_Serves: 4_

_Ingredients:_
1 lb (450g) cooking apples, peeled, cored and sliced
5 tbs caster sugar
1 lb (450g) blackberries
2 oz (50g) butter
4 large flour tortillas

_Method:_
Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Gas Regulo 6

Put apples, 4 tbs of the sugar and a little water in a pan. Cover and gently cook for about 8-10 minutes until soft. You can do this in a microwave if you prefer, approx 2-3 minutes on full power. Add blackberries and stir well, adding more sugar if necessary.

Lightly grease an ovenproof dish with a little butter. Layer 3 of the Tortillas with the fruit, finishing with fruit.

Cut the remaining tortilla into strips and form a lattice over the top of the fruit. Dot with remaining butter and sprinkle with the remaining sugar.

Bake in the preheated oven for 20 minutes until golden and crisp.

Serve hot with warm custard or ice-cream.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I love you Dave. Tea is aways better with friends. It's 5 p.m. in Texas.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tea is always better with friends. In fact, everything is better. Bitsey


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

This sounds yummy Dave. I saw the first advertisement on TV for the London Summer Games 2012 this week. Are things beginning to heat up there? I know you'all will host a very successful Olympic - looking forward to watching and seeing all of the different venues around the city.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

That sounds absolutely delicious, Dave!

Ok, I have a question for you, Dave. If you could drive and race any car in the world at any track - what would you drive/race and where?

This might be a loaded question, eh?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

My goodness that sounds totally delicious. I love fruit so much I'm going to have to make that.

l have lost one of my very favorite receipts/recipes, an apple and plum tart with lemon rind in the crust and golden raisins (sultanas) and walnuts in th filling, It disappeared during one of my moves but I think at least one of my friends must have a copy. If I locate it I'll be happy to share it, In the meantime if anyone else has it please let me know


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, we're still debating on when to go see "Cowboys and Aliens". We're not going to have a table or get in for free - we're just going to go see the movie in costume.

I've got to get my Victorian Prairie outfit all together and actually have yet to try it on. I've had it since May and just never got that round "tuit" out of the way.

Hopefully we can remember to bring the camera to take pics. Just not inside the theater for obvious reasons. 

I know we have several friends who have cameras that are rather nice ones and I'm sure there will be some pictures taken either before or after the film. I've heard that it isn't a great film, but with a large group of friends going out afterwards and messing with the mundanes at dinner, it will be fun anyway.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi from Chicago subs, where we have had major storms again this week, and now we are heating up again. Trying to get a a netbook set to take a on a trip. NYC next week, then to AZ to see my 90yr old Mom week after. Going to try to start toe up socks so I will have a small project to take on the plan. Also plan to visit a special LYS in SoHo can't wait. Eataly will also be on my list of places to visit. Have a great weekend everyone. Thanks for starting us off, Dave. sure would love to see what you knit.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

evening, my turn to make dinner. James has kindly prepared dinner most of the week while I was at play practice. So tonight, its ground veal burgers with provolone cheese on wheat kaiser buns and a watermelon feta and arugula salad with a homemade watermelon vinaigrette. It shall be different, but refreshing;-)Hope everyone is well and has a great time as the tea trolley passes your way!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> This sounds yummy Dave. I saw the first advertisement on TV for the London Summer Games 2012 this week. Are things beginning to heat up there? I know you'all will host a very successful Olympic - looking forward to watching and seeing all of the different venues around the city.


It's ridiculously easy to make but turns out really well.

I have mixed feelings about the Olympics, I plan to be well away from London and the chaos of it all!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I love you Dave. Tea is aways better with friends. It's 5 p.m. in Texas.


Thanks, have fun!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Our dinner not so fancy.. Flounder & steak with potatoes abnd fresh tomatoes from the garden. Later. So good to see everyone. I am a newby on this forum. Bitsey


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Our dinner not so fancy.. Flounder & steak with potatoes abnd fresh tomatoes from the garden. Later. So good to see everyone. I am a newby on this forum. Bitsey


That sounds like an excellent dinner. I love fresh tomatoes from the garden, the deer started raiding mine.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Dave, I enjoy the tea party more than you know, I wish we had 1 every day, well we almost do but THANK YOU for having one, and all you do for all of us. We appreciate you so much.
I know what you mean by being out of town when the olympics are there. I live in Atlanta, Ga. and when they were here, what a headache, but that is just me I am sure yours will not be as bad as Atlanta was.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried out my sweet potato hash browns this week, and I thought they were terrific but others in the house didn't like them so well.  I chopped a red onion, shredded a sweet potato/yam and fried it up in olive oil...I just said more for me when they didn't like it so much!

I've joined the challenge to knit only from the stash (see post titled Challenge), and I really was going to do that anyway due to my current budget. This week I worked a design out and think I have that where I want it, so now I'm working up swatches and trying to decide *which* yarn from the stash will work best. I also got a designer profile today on allfreecrochet! And...sadly, that's about it, other than work, work, and more work. Sunday will be my lovely day off, and by then, I plan/hope to be rolling along with the new pattern. Now, I'm off to make supper, but of course will be back!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks again Dave for doing this Knitting Tea Party. It is much appreciated by those of us who enjoy reading all about what others are doing and appreciate all the great recipes given.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I was away last weekend while DH played in a cribbage tournament in Raleigh, NC. I missed you all and have tried to play "catch up," but it's hard with so many tea party pages. Dinner tonight will consist of tuna fish sandwiches and golden mushroom soup (Campbell's) - very simple! I was told by my doctor today that I have to start cutting down on carbohydrates to keep my triglycerides down. It's always something. My cholesterol is good, my blood pressure is good, I could lose a few pounds (couldn't we all?), but all they care about is my triglycerides!! I think it's genetic.

How are those puppies, Sam? Strawberry, hope your pain has subsided somewhat. Dave, I'm going to try your dessert recipe after I do my next grocery shopping. I saw a blackberry recipe recently and thought of you. Now to find it again.

Hope everyone's temps are going down. Ours are still high - right now in Northern VA it's 98 degrees at 7 PM. Thank goodness for A/C. 

Can't wait to read all the interesting things others are doing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> That sounds absolutely delicious, Dave!
> 
> Ok, I have a question for you, Dave. If you could drive and race any car in the world at any track - what would you drive/race and where?
> 
> This might be a loaded question, eh?


Well, that's a toughie! I have been round the Nurburgring a couple of times and I very much like the circuit. I'm also very fond of my local circuit which is Brands Hatch. My favourite circuit for a car would have to be Spa-Francorchamps in Belgium which has some great corners, preferably in a _McLaren F1_. But I'd really love to play on a Honda _Fireblade_ bike around Phillip Island, which has to be the most spectacular setting for a race-track anywhere in the world, as well as being a real challenge.

Dave


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Well, we're still debating on when to go see "Cowboys and Aliens". We're not going to have a table or get in for free - we're just going to go see the movie in costume.
> I've heard that it isn't a great film, but with a large group of friends going out afterwards and messing with the mundanes at dinner, it will be fun anyway.


DH wants to see "Cowboys and Aliens;" your outing sounds like fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi to all you tea party people from where ever you are knitting or crocheting from!! Special hello to our host, Dave. Here in Canada we are having a civic holiday on Monday so its a long weekend for us all!!

Made a huge turkey with the trimmings for supper tonight. My brother and his family are out. My other brother and his family arrive tomorrow. My niece and her boyfriend arrive tomorrow. My sister and her hubby arrive next week!! Whew, I think I got them all in!! What a way to start August!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for getting the tea party going again this weekend. I so look forward to Sat. mng. and now I am able to get going on my favorite part of the week late Fri. afternoon. It is just past 4 p.m. in Los Angeles. Plans for tonite is to meet a high school friend for dinner, then on to Pasadena City College for a free event. Storytelling for Adults. Should be fun. Have a great Friday nite everyone and I'll be back tomorrow morning with coffee.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sine said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we're still debating on when to go see "Cowboys and Aliens". We're not going to have a table or get in for free - we're just going to go see the movie in costume.
> ...


I always like going to open-air movies with a bunch of friends, especially if they're in fun locations. The most dreadful and corny old horror or sci-fi movie can be utterly transformed if it's screened in a ruined castle. Luckily there are a couple not far from me that do such things!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So good to see everyone at our weekly(turned daily!) tea party. Dave, you're a fantastic host.
Can not blame you for being well away from London during the Olympics. You'll probably enjoy watching them on the 'telly' like I will here in VA. Would NOT want to be in that chaos!
JuneK


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Dave - this sound delicious. I can't wait to make this dessert!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tarheel Julie said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds yummy Dave. I saw the first advertisement on TV for the London Summer Games 2012 this week. Are things beginning to heat up there? I know you'all will host a very successful Olympic - looking forward to watching and seeing all of the different venues around the city.
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I worked at the Atlanta Olympics in '96. Other then the bombing the event was totally amazing. I got to speak to people for all over the world and walk the streets of Atlanta like never before or since. I loved it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He dragon, yes the deer would have gotten our but we have learned over the years to put up deer netting. It is 7 ft tall by 100 ft. The only expensive part are the poles, but those you use year after year. Bitsey


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> He dragon, yes the deer would have gotten our but we have learned over the years to put up deer netting. It is 7 ft tall by 100 ft. The only expensive part are the poles, but those you use year after year. Bitsey


Hi Bitsey, my boss gave me her "Liquid Fence" last year and it worked pretty well. I do have a small fence, and maybe should get a second one to help fool them. One of my gardens though, only has a small rock border. They only chomped off the tops of the plants, but it was still disappointing. I'm hoping to start harvesting soon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dragon, the deer also loved my minature roses until my husband started dusting them with sevin. He did that for a couple of weeks and they have since stopped. Also the rabbits like the roses. Bitsey


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave! It looks like "Summer" might actually be around for more than 2 days here in the Northwest. It's about time!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, this is the recpe I referred to earlier. I copied it from the Culinary Institute of America website. Seeing you have an abundance of blackberries and like to make preserves, I thought of you when I saw it. How does it sound? I think a food processor would work as well as a Vitamix.

Blackberry Ketchup
Sponsored by: Vitamix

This is a great condiment to use as a sauce for grilled and roasted meats. It's delicious drizzled over cooked meat, or used as a glaze during the cooking process to prevent lean meats from drying out and becoming stringy.

Yield: 3 cups

1 pound fresh or unsweetened frozen blackberries
1 cup red wine vinegar
1 cup water
1 ½ cups packed brown sugar
½ teaspoon ground cloves
½ teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter


1.In a medium saucepan over medium heat, combine the berries, vinegar, water, brown sugar, spices, and salt. When they begin to boil, reduce the heat to a simmer. Simmer, uncovered, until the juices in the pan appear to thicken slightly, about 30 minutes. 
2.Remove the pan from the heat and allow to cool slightly. Place contents into the Professional Series container and secure lid.
3.Select Variable 1.
4.Turn machine on and quickly increase speed to Variable 10, then to High. Blend for 45 seconds.
5.Strain the purée through a fine mesh sieve into a small bowl to remove the seeds.
6.Whisk the butter into the sauce. Pour into glass jars and cool completely before covering and refrigerating.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

this site is absolutely amazing! I am so glad I found it. I can't believe I am actually participating in a global knitting tea party! I feel I need to break out my fancy hats and dresses. But here I am in hot and humid Wisconsin, in my shorts and t-shirt - very unfancy indeed! - working on my first pair of socks ever. My companions are three canines, dinner consists of Chinese food from a new restaurant I recently discovered. Can life get any better? 
Well DH could be here, but he is traveling for business, sigh :-(


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

MMmm! Sounds yummy! Thanks for the recipe, Dave!

It's a little after 7 PM here in WI. Still pretty humid, but it should be better by morning. Then I am going raspberry picking across the street!! We swap produce with our neighbor's. I gave them some Georgia peaches and Michigan blueberries that I had gotten last week when the trucks came to the area. They have given us all kinds of produce; asparagus (earlier this summer), beans, zucchini, and now raspberries. They are wonderful wonderful neighbors! And much better gardeners than I am, though I try! I like to freeze and can as much as I can during the summer/fall. It helps with the grocery bill come winter; and it tastes so good!!

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

hello - where in WI are you - we are in the Sussex area, just outside Milwaukee!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy weekend tea partyers! It is HOT here in Georgia. I have been out all afternoon getting the car serviced at the dealership and going by our new JoAnn's store that opened today. Now I am wore out from the heat. Our dinner was easy = I stopped and got fish, slaw and baked potato at Captain D's. Anybody wants anything else, they will have to fix it themselves. I intend to put my feet up and work on finishing the sleeves fo the sweater I am working on. Tomorrow is my knitting group and we are meeting at the new LYS that opened this week. I am sure I will have to buy something, as everyone is saying so many good things about what this lady has in stock. I am joining the group to deplete our stash on Sunday, by then the checkbook should be clear of knitting allowance for a while.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone Happy Tea Party, The recipes from Dave and DorisT is making me very hungry. I hope DH can find blackberries in the store for me. I still can't drive or shop so Hubby has to do this for me. I did make bread yesterday and some cleaning but paid for it. It is making me crazy to sit or lay around...GRRRRR But we like homemade bread. My back is getting better if I'm a good girl but... It's so hard not to have a clean house but my friend told me to turn a blind eye..Alrighty then...LOL
Take care my wonderful friends and I'll check in later. I have a pattern for a crochet boys cowboy's vest I'll post. Probably tomorrow. I hope you'll like it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

.morning all - l.45am here in Devon. England. That ketchup recipe sounds awsome. Bettyann I'm working on my stash for charity too,starting tomorrow. its a good idea and lots of folk will benefit from all our efforts around the world. good luck and have a good spend up tomorrow. bn. If anyone else is interested check out *Challenge* topic


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, this is the recpe I referred to earlier. I copied it from the Culinary Institute of America website. Seeing you have an abundance of blackberries and like to make preserves, I thought of you when I saw it. How does it sound? I think a food processor would work as well as a Vitamix.
> 
> Blackberry Ketchup
> Sponsored by: Vitamix
> ...


this sounds really good to me, I'm going to give it a try, but I might call it something else. I'll wait to taste it first. Thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

10.15 saturday morning here. I don't have much planned for the weekend. I will go shopping soon and get some condensed milk for coffee. My daughter came back from Malaysia last week and has given me some Malaysian coffee. As they drink Kopi Susu, which is there coffee with condensed milk I figured the coffee needed to be used correctly at least for some of it. This is great coffee, Vicky says it is the best coffee she has ever had and she is not far wrong. Interesting to see if it as good made myself. Let you know as the tea party progresses. I have been drinking a cup of coffee most days with cinnamon and enjoying it as suggested at a teaparty a couple of weeks ago.
Missed last weeks tea party. I was having a teaparty on the river. My other daughter decided she wanted to go on a houseboat for her birthday. It was a mixed weekend- a few little problems with the boat, but the worst was when the sewerage system packed up and we needed to use the bank of the river for a night. This was especially appriecated by my 80 year old mother who can no longer squat! I knitted up a bunch of things for Maryanne- which I didn't get to photograph as I finished them the morning of her birthday- PurpleV would be very envious. A purple shawl, purple entrelac scarf, and three pairs of purple scoks. Guess Maryanne's favourite colour? I also had a pair of non-purple socks for her, but the day before the birthday she was wearing a pair knitted in the same yarn so I gave them to her friend instead! took the camera to her place a couple of days later but she was wearing one of the socks and another was already in the wash. The scarf has been worn almost constantly since as far as I can see. One person who definately appreciates the things I knit for her.


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! You aren't that far away from me! I live in Jackson.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all, We had some nice weather here in the middle of wis. this week,even got to turn off ac,and open windows. But it is back to hot,and humid today. Lot of rain up this way. Dubuque Iowa,had 14 inches of rain and Darlington,wi. had 11 inches. but up here we did fine with 3 inches. 
Had to go to the garden center yesterday, tomato's have blight, it kills the entire plant and fruit. It is the second year I have gone through this. Might just have to give it up and go buy at farmers market.
It sounds like Texas may get some rain,so sorry for you people down there, the drought sounds as if it is getting worse. 
Have most of the vegs blanched and into freezer. Just want to get some more corn,and then will be happy camper. 
Thanks for all the good recipes.
Get to spend tomorrow at a birthday party for Harry Potter at our local Library, I am in charge of the guess what this smell is? Should be fun with all the little rug rats. They are so funny with things like this.
Making a wild rice and chicken salad for tomorrow. Oh yummie
Have a good week all. Off to have a nice big ice coffee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nothing new in Kansas. Still hot, though not as humid today. Some areas got rain and wind last night, but not my area. Our tornado sirens went off for a while, but was a malfunction.
Haven't gotten a lot of knitting done this week. Not real sure what I have gotten done. Wednesday, the dog, the baby and me all got baths and I was worn out by 10. Have been doing alot of networking and mystery shopping trying to get and keep money rolling in. Need to get a resume done and really start looking for work. Going up to the Panera at the Legends tomorrow to see if anyone shows up for our knit-in. Probably will drink a cup of tea and eat a danish as I noticed I get a free one. Wonder how that will count on Weight Watchers which I went back on yesterday. 
Well, going to close for now. It's 9 pm, and I haven't knit since noon. Have to get to bed soon as daughter has to be at work at 5 am, and I still have another shop to do.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, WOW ... another week gone by, that was fast.
Not much has happened here, it's in the 80's really nice weather, have taken the girls down to the lake, I sat and knitted while they swam. Girls are off to their dad's for the weekend, just me and the dog till sunday. My bf has to work the graveyard shift, he'll be here to pick up his lunch on his way in to work (if you can call it lunch at 3am) 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all of you party goers, isn't it great to have a nice Tea party like this one to go to every week?Cant linger tonight, I have started a pair of toe up socks 2 at a time on 2 circulars it is a new cast on for me and boy did it give me a fit but I prevailed. Thanks Dave for the recipe and the tea party ,youre a love.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, is that the coffee that the monkeys digest? Just kidding, it was in the movie "Bucket List" LOL 

DorisT, those triglycerides are what they keep an eye on to see if you are becoming diabetic. Just what you wanted to hear, right? Exercise helps keep them down. LOL, I'm just full of good news, right?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

JillF said:



> Darowil, is that the coffee that the monkeys digest? Just kidding, it was in the movie "Bucket List" LOL
> 
> DorisT, those triglycerides are what they keep an eye on to see if you are becoming diabetic. Just what you wanted to hear, right? Exercise helps keep them down. LOL, I'm just full of good news, right?


The other thing that keeps the triglycerides down is no sweets in your diet. Cut out the sweet deserts and the sugars from your diet. Have your doctor monitor your blood sugar levels. You dont want to be a full-fledged diabetic overnight if there are changes you can make to your lifestyle. See a dietician. :thumbup:  This is an excellent overview of the triglycerides.
http://www.webmd.com/cholesterol-management/tc/high-triglycerides-overview


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, haven't read all the posts tonight-have been busy blogging on my cookbook adventures, and my girlfriend put it well, when is cooking not an adventure. I was blogging about the recipe and realized I didn't peel the watermelon rind, so now, I have to make it again. I aim to make it exact when I do it. I hope I don't have this problem when I get to lobster and squid, I can't afford mistakes there. There's a frog in my canning kitchen, oh dear, oh dear;-)....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all from Texas.... It is horrid here and is going to be 104 to 107 all next week, so I will be keeping toes inside and plan to do a whole lot of knitting and quilting.
Did a bunch of computer clean up this week and have almost finished all of rent house I've been working on for a friend. just need to finish grouting tile, seal and do alittle wood polishing. 

I'm taking the challenge - but conditionally - since I have already committed to 2 projects that I do not have the correct yarn for and am going to keep looking for that. Besides, DH said, when I told him about not buying yarn said "Why would you want to do that?" After all, if I'm not buying yarn, he might have to feel guilty about buying wood!!

Dave, don't know Pillips Island but consider Isle of Mann a pretty good motorcycle track. Also, not nearly as cool as some of your tracks but Road of America in WI used to be awsome. Haven't been in many years. McCleran did well last week. Looking forward to Turkey coverage this week-end. BTW, recipe sounds fab and there are always some really good and large flour tortillas in fridge.

Going to start a scarf hat for Rosebud Res. tonight. I need a mindless, easy project. 

Hope everyone affected by our unusual weather patterns gets needed relief VERY SOON. Midwest too wet, most places too hot and Ariz. much to smokey and dusty. Not a great summer..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

JillF said:


> Darowil, is that the coffee that the monkeys digest? Just kidding, it was in the movie "Bucket List" LOL
> 
> DorisT, those triglycerides are what they keep an eye on to see if you are becoming diabetic. Just what you wanted to hear, right? Exercise helps keep them down. LOL, I'm just full of good news, right?


Yes, Jill, you are full of good news! Ha! My blood glucose is only 94 and the range is from 70-125 so I'm not worried about diabetes - YET! But I do love candy and that may be the culprit. Gotta get more exercise, though.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

http://cookinglocalcookingfresh.blogspot.com/2011/07/recipe-106-watermelon-rind-crisp-sweet.html

Here it is: I can't believe I forgot to peel the watermelon rind. It says so right in the ingredients. Have a fun laugh on me. We all need one. I think I'm going back to knitting once I get a full night's rest;-). Enjoy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's Friday night at 10:30 in Texas. It is very hot and humid. Tropical Storm Don was our hope for cooler weather and some rain, but so far nothing. My daughter and 9 of her friends have gone to the beach for a bachelorette party. Interesting new tradition. Hope the weather does hold out until she gets home on Monday! On the topic of blackberries; one of my favorite fruits, especially as a cobbler topped with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good afternoon on a beautiful sunny and warm winters day her in Aus, well warm now the frost has melted! Was up and out early this morning shopping with my girls. I have lots of projects lined up for the next couple of weeks. I have started a crocheted piano keyboard scarf for my daughter and have the yarn and dpns ready to have a go at making socks.Looks like the housework will suffer!

Dave, when the olympics were here in 2000 there was a big fuss about all the tourists and the kaos but it wasn't bad unless you were at the venues. THe rowing and white water rafting was held here and the shops and everything were so quite everyone was overstocked and overstaffed. But I guess you are alot closer to the rest of the world than we are so alot more people can afford to get to London.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm posting the pattern for the boy's crochet cowboy vest pattern. I'm up playing with my sugar gliders and thought I'd get it posted while they were running around. They are soooo cute. They are rescues. One was badly abused sorry for the downer, it took 7 mos. but Princess Di has come around beautifully. Dora our other Glider took her in where other gliders shunned her a bit her half her tail off. So our sweet Dora has a sister she loves so between all of us she was shown lots of love and patience. She doesn't attack and bite anymore and wants to be with us. We are so happy with her.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll try again to send the pattern


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm posting the pattern for the boy's crochet cowboy vest pattern. I'm up playing with my sugar gliders and thought I'd get it posted while they were running around. They are soooo cute. They are rescues. One was badly abused sorry for the downer, it took 7 mos. but Princess Di has come around beautifully. Dora our other Glider took her in where other gliders shunned her a bit her half her tail off. So our sweet Dora has a sister she loves so between all of us she was shown lots of love and patience. She doesn't attack and bite anymore and wants to be with us. We are so happy with her.


sorry, what is a sugar glider?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sine said:


> DH wants to see "Cowboys and Aliens;" your outing sounds like fun.


We'll have a good time!  I finally tried on everything and it fits well. I just need to find that belt that I bought awhile back to cover up any seams.

Here is a link to the actual outfit I have. I got it for my birthday this past April. The shop is called Recollections and each order is sewn in-house at time of order, so it can take awhile to get it, but well worth the quality.

It is called "The Maggie" and the blouse pattern I chose was the Victorian Scroll which is the tan with black scrolls.
http://tinyurl.com/4xjcdjn

All I really need now is that gorgeous hat the model is wearing!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I always like going to open-air movies with a bunch of friends, especially if they're in fun locations. The most dreadful and corny old horror or sci-fi movie can be utterly transformed if it's screened in a ruined castle. Luckily there are a couple not far from me that do such things!
> 
> Dave


Movies are usually the most fun in groups of friends. I wish we had some castle ruins out here - I'd love to see a movie in that atmosphere.

It's especially fun if you're into going to movies in costume with a decently sized group. We do that all the time. Our group has caught the eye of local media and has done some pretty cool things.

We always go out to eat afterwards and stay in character. We call it "messing with the mundanes" or freaking out the townies. LOL

If we can't find our camera, I'll try to see if we can get some on my cell phone camera.

Of course, I'll review "Cowboys and Aliens", too. Makes me want to go to Aurora, TX where there is a supposed site where an alien is buried after his UFO crashed. It is only about an hour and a half from where I live. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora,_Texas_UFO_incident


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!! I stopped for a bit, brewed myself a late night cup of tea and sat down to enjoy the company. It's 10:46pm right now in Spokane, WA


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

checked in to see who's at the party and what Dave was serving. i love the berry/apple combo, so i'm sure this is delicious. i'm going to have to learn to shop AFTER i check into the tea party... i don't have any of these ingredients!!!! will have to live vicariously till i go back to town for something else. Arizona... fire's are mostly gone, rains every afternoon for a bit and then the weather is beautiful. lots of green starting up in the wildfire areas from last month. mother nature is a wonder! am on my way to bed but will enjoy morning tea with everyone in a few years.... where's that recipe, again... i may not be able to wait ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

1artist said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting the pattern for the boy's crochet cowboy vest pattern. I'm up playing with my sugar gliders and thought I'd get it posted while they were running around. They are soooo cute. They are rescues. One was badly abused sorry for the downer, it took 7 mos. but Princess Di has come around beautifully. Dora our other Glider took her in where other gliders shunned her a bit her half her tail off. So our sweet Dora has a sister she loves so between all of us she was shown lots of love and patience. She doesn't attack and bite anymore and wants to be with us. We are so happy with her.
> ...


A sugar glider is a small (monkey) that is nocturnal..

http://www.google.com/search?q=sugar+glider&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Well here it is 3:20AM in Georgia on Saturday and it has cooled down some (81) but the humidity is still awful. I guess I will start the coffee and get everyone up and get the day started our first born is to pick up mom and dad for a treat, have no idea what it is, he is a good son, well all of my sons are good men, who have served the country and love and take excellent care of the family. They make us proud.
I love blackberry they are my all time favorite, blackberry preserves on a hot buttered biscuit or a blackberry cobbler is heavenly. I will try Daves recipe, just not today it is to hot to pick, and the cost at the store for a pint of them is almost $3, and that is not enough for anything. I hope everyone has a great day. I will let everyone know what the surprise was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's now 6.15pm here in Adelaide. I will probably be awake for hours- after drinking my days quota of coffee I proceeded to come home and have a Kopi Susu. It was very nice, but a bit cold. Forgot to heat the coffee pot first which didn't help. Nearly 12 months ago I started a coffe cosy must finsih it! But the tea towel wrapped round it is thicker and so probably more effective not that helpful. Maybe need to do it double- might be the thing to try that double knitting on where knit two at once to stay together. Maybe I will try to find a guide as to how to do that- it might get done then and be more effective than the crrent unfinished one will be. The library has a coffee cosy book, maybe get that out and see if has one. A new project is just what I don't need.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi 1Artist, sugar gliders are like flying squirrels but very tiny about 6" long. When Paris Hilton got one it was the rage and then people or parents of kids found they can bite until they are trained but either abused them or gave them up. I belonged to a Rescue and Santuary and people would pay to have the males neutered and like rabbits will produce like crazy so here they would come with 15 Suggies and not want them. They are nocturnal, marsupials and very picky eaters which I find so funny. I really adore this amazing little creatures.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Maelinda, Wow, I love the skirt and blouse. I wish we had a place like that here. There is something so elegant about the dresses from yesteryear or as they say back in the day. Then if you get the hat that really sets it off. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Maelinda, Wow, I love the skirt and blouse. I wish we had a place like that here. There is something so elegant about the dresses from yesteryear or as they say back in the day. Then if you get the hat that really sets it off.
> Have a great day.


I'm just now getting ready to go to bed after getting everything all done. LOL

Got some last minute jewelry done - some copper filigree attached to earrings and a pendant put to chain. (5 minutes work total - ) That will eventually turn into SteamPunk once I finish them. Needed them plain for the movie.

Actually, I ordered the dress from http://www.recollections.biz/

It took just over 4 weeks to get it, as it was made on site at the time of order. They're having another sale through the end of July now. Randy told me no. LOL He said wear this one out first before ordering another one - or better yet make one. I've been looking for an excuse to get out the sewing machine. LOL

We'll let you guys know how it all went sometime Saturday evening.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! 6:20 am in western New York. I have participated in a couple weeks because things around here had become quite mundane and way too hot. Well, the weather has broke, we've had rain, and the afghan quilt is nearing completion. All 36 blocks are sewn together, and I am on row 4 of the 6 rows of border. It will be ready to photograph soon. Question: is it cheesy to enter an item in the fair that is someone else's Christmas gift?
Today, after soup kitchen I will be heading over to Dad's. He's not doing well, and the family is trying to have someone there as much as possible. I plan to dig up a weedy garden patch while I'm there, and I'm bringing that tedious pink ribbon illusion scarf with me. Only 4 or 5 more repeats of the center pattern, then I can start the second ribbon. 
Nothing exciting at all to report, but nothing tragic, either. Guess I settle for boring....


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

:mrgreen: G'day, top of the mornin, happy evening wherever you may be, is 9pm here on the East Coast of Australia, a bit on the cool side, so have a nice hot cup of chocolate to keep me warm while I catch up.

Those Tortillas sound totally yummy, can see them on the menu for tomorrow's Sunday special )) :thumbup:


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I too joined the challenge... about 5 minutes after I had gone online and ordered sock samppler kits....TWO of them.... so the challenge came at just the right time. Dave, today's recipe sounds yummy! The deer graze on our berry canes, so I will have to buy some if I am going to try it!!  
I think I will not be doing too much knitting for the month. I got an" emergency" 3rd grade workbook yeterday that needs to be transcribed into braille for a child new to the district, and they are scrambling to get all the books the child will ned ready by September 1....that will keep me really bust as it is 210 printed pages long...I sure don't recall our books being THAT big when I was in 3rd grade.... eons ago!! And I SURE don;t recall Venn diagrams and Punnett squares in them at least until high school!!!

Well, off the work in the kitchen for a while. Saturday is the big "shape up or ship out" day in my house... laundry, cleaning, puppy baths, etc...
Hope everyone is staying cool ( excpet those "down Under" and I hope you are all keeping warm! Hugs from 90 degree NJ! MoMo


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It's 7:30 a.m. here in southern Ontario. We're celebrating our Civic Holiday or Simcoe Day on Monday in honour of John Graves Simcoe our first Lieutenant Governor. 1791-1796. It's Carribana in Toronto. Lots of beautiful floats and costumes. Here, there's a concert in the park and Midnight Madness where all the merchants stay open until midnight and the main street is closed to traffic and there are bands at all the corners. The weather is perfect. It is going to be a great day!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Strawberry4U I LOVE those little sugar gliders. Actually, I tried to talk my husband into some several years ago, and that did nt work.... at that time, I had a rehab lisence from the state to vare for injured ao orphaned wildlife, and squirrels of all types were my animals of choice...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> Good morning! 6:20 am in western New York. I have participated in a couple weeks because things around here had become quite mundane and way too hot. Well, the weather has broke, we've had rain, and the afghan quilt is nearing completion. All 36 blocks are sewn together, and I am on row 4 of the 6 rows of border. It will be ready to photograph soon. Question: is it cheesy to enter an item in the fair that is someone else's Christmas gift?
> Today, after soup kitchen I will be heading over to Dad's. He's not doing well, and the family is trying to have someone there as much as possible. I plan to dig up a weedy garden patch while I'm there, and I'm bringing that tedious pink ribbon illusion scarf with me. Only 4 or 5 more repeats of the center pattern, then I can start the second ribbon.
> Nothing exciting at all to report, but nothing tragic, either. Guess I settle for boring....


Most of the time we have to remind ourselves that boring is GOOD!!! Never ask for excitement because most of the time it means tragedy or something to worry about!!
JuneK


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry, I got cut off by mistake!! anyway, flying squirrels are the CUTEST, softest most timid animals on warth, without being skittish!...Is it true the sugar gliders are content to sleep in your pocket all day long and go with you wherever??? I am SOSOSOI envious! MoMo


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

Sound lovely, going to make it for my friends at our craft get together on Monday.
Thanks Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. The weather is perfect for July or anytime as far as I'm concerned. It reminds me of Victoria Island off the coast of Seattle, WA which is reported to have perfect weather all the time. It was when we were there a few years ago. High tea at the castle was nice. Very English. So many roses that I got dizzy looking at them in the garden. Thanks Dave for the Tea Party, have been looking forward to it all week. Checking in with other threads in between. Sold my first hank of yarn yesterday. Hand dyed wool. The 50% off sale is over for now. I will advertise and officially open in September which is a better month for knitting for the non-addicts. My ex DH was here over night with girlfriend who is a younger version of me. I thanked her for taking care of him, he is not well. Her and I had a great talk about knitting and sewing. She loved the shop! I started a dressy cape with of all things, grannie squares with popcorn stitches and long fringe. I am using Rayon de Soleil from France that someone gave me. Very pretty. I plan on finishing it this weekend and learn how to post pictures. Have a great weekend everyone. Will check in later after I make some more squares. LOL Conniesews


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Our dinner not so fancy.. Flounder & steak with potatoes abnd fresh tomatoes from the garden. Later. So good to see everyone. I am a newby on this forum. Bitsey
> ...


I have tomatoes glaore on my topsey turvey my sona nd his girlfriend gave me for Mothers Day. CAn't wait to start plucking them and eating them. Just may pluck some before they ripen and cook up some fried green tomatoes. MMMMMMM so good.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello my husband said deer do not like to get their noses tickles so we planted ortamental grass to keep them away; would have worked if but for the bunnies eating because we did not have a fence. LOL


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

OOH, Dave that sounds like a wonderful treat! Thank you - I hope everyone has had a wonderful week. Mine has had its ups and downs but my son and his wife just bought their first home and excitement abounds for them! Enjoy your next week everyone - 
Elaine


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

IT'S A GOOD MOVIE. MUMS THE WORD. HOPE YOU ENJOY IT, I CERTAINLY DID. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Dave - love blackberries, but have apples and blueberries in the house so will use those.

This is the week-end for my father's side of the family's reunion that is held every 3 years. It's held at my uncle's (my Dad's only living sibling)monastery - it's a Benedictine order Abbey in northern Il/southern WI - the property straddles the state line. My uncle is a priest who opted for the monastic life over 50 years ago--so he's a "father" and a "brother". The group attending are my first cousins from all over the US and it's so much fun to catch up. The Abbey is set up as a religious retreat house so all the facilities are there for sleeping and eating accomodations - everyone brings something along from their lives such as beautiful gladiolas, baked goods, home made jams/jellies, etc. One cousin finished the family geneology book - it's at least 3" thick so I'm going to dig into that today when I go back---he's been working on it for over 25 years and personally visited some of the places in Germany and Austria where the family originated.

A cousin my age is a spinner, weaver, crocheter and knitter. I saw where she brought her knitting along so I will take some of mine up today to sit by the lake and catch up some more. 

Here at home, some friends are staying at my daugher's place this week-end, so I know there's back up there should she need it - they're going to have a "toilet training extravaganze with their kids", which sounds like a boot camp project. Not something I'm very familiar with----just told her to give me instructions on how to continue this type of training after the week-end. 

Thanks for the tea time....now to go do some more catching up....enjoy your weekends everyone.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi 1Artist, sugar gliders are like flying squirrels but very tiny about 6" long. When Paris Hilton got one it was the rage and then people or parents of kids found they can bite until they are trained but either abused them or gave them up. I belonged to a Rescue and Santuary and people would pay to have the males neutered and like rabbits will produce like crazy so here they would come with 15 Suggies and not want them. They are nocturnal, marsupials and very picky eaters which I find so funny. I really adore this amazing little creatures.


if they are nocturnal, do they keep u up at night? usually hear about dogs and cats, so that's where I was going. thanks for the pic they are cute. don't follow Paris H so no clue.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

WELL DONE DAVE ,WILL ENJOY THIS DISH. GOOD LUCK WATCHING THE GRAND PIX. I'LLBE WORKING ON MY 4TH HOODY JACKET FORT THE G/C THOUGHT I' LOST THE PATTERN SCARED ME HALF DEATH. HAVE A GRT W/E EVERYBODY :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am originally from Mexico City and have never seen this recipe! Wow, it sounds mucho delicioso and I am here in Southern California and shall try o make it as we also have the ingredients.
Gracias


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello to all from wonderful and comfortably warm southern Oregon!
It's been hot enough to want a bit of AC in the mid to late afternoon but cool enough to turn it off by supper time!
All the windows and vents are open (we live in a motor home) and the birds are singing. What a lovely way to be awakened even if it was 4:30 am!
It's coming on to blackberry season here in the Pacific NW and I can hardly wait to pick some - they grow wild here - and make these recipes.
Current projects I have going are a tiny pink prayer blanket for our 2nd great granddaughter we are hoping will wait until 30 weeks of gestation to be born. I understand they can be used in the NICU to help keep preemies warm. It is knitted and I will crochet an edging in white boucle' and finish with a satin ribbon threaded through.
The other project I have are kitchen items for our grandson's best friends wedding.
Next week we'll be going to Yreka in far northern CA to visit our boys and families and to watch as a granddaughter shows her steer at the Siskiyou Golden Fair. And then up to Springfield for the wedding and to spend time with family from there up to the Mt Hood area.

Thanks for the lovely chat!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Good morning! It's Saturday morning in Iowa. I'm getting ready for a family reunion. 
Enjoying my last morning of quiet as the family is coming home from RAGBRAI today. Last night's stop was in Coralville and the news reported "20,000 or so" bicyclers. Wowzer! That's a CITY!

Everyone have a great weekend!

Elle


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Strawberry4u, those are some cute critters, I bet they are so soft you can't tell you are touching them.
Well our son has us at the Airport? I don't know if he is shipping us out going with us or where to or anything yet. If you guys don't hear from me remember who took us off (just kidding) darn, left my large knitting bag, I guess the small one will have to do while we wait.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We were in MI visiting a cousin of mine and spent a few days at the lake home of one of her friends. They have a deer problem at the lake --- the deer eat anything they plant, including the flowers. To combat the deer, the friends put in motion detector sprinklers. When anything comes near the house, it gets sprayed. We had a great time just trying to avoid the spray!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Good morning! It's Saturday morning in Iowa. I'm getting ready for a family reunion.
> Enjoying my last morning of quiet as the family is coming home from RAGBRAI today. Last night's stop was in Coralville and the news reported "20,000 or so" bicyclers. Wowzer! That's a CITY!
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!
> ...


How have you enjoyed the week of quiet? Ready for them all to return yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe you can find a new yarn store for stash building!



martin keith said:


> Hey Strawberry4u, those are some cute critters, I bet they are so soft you can't tell you are touching them.
> Well our son has us at the Airport? I don't know if he is shipping us out going with us or where to or anything yet. If you guys don't hear from me remember who took us off (just kidding) darn, left my large knitting bag, I guess the small one will have to do while we wait.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

A good morning from South Louisiana. It is 8:52 here and time for coffee. I used to drink tea but in the last 3 years have switched to coffee. This is a wonderful place to chat with people from all over the world. I just love that. The ideas and and chat is wonderful, I look forward each and every day to read all that is going on. Not as many knitters around here, but I keep trying to get some involved. I knit with coffee friends and they crochet. Just hope it keeps up. Happy knitting all!! And have a great week-end.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Morning, Everyone! It's nearly 0700 in Oregon & I am actually sharing my morning tea with you! Our weather has been nice so I spend some time in the morning in the garden, but then in the afternoon I've been working on an afghan to give as a wedding present in about a month.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

The weeks do fly by, don't they? I am finishing a Linus blanket and need to pick up and finish another one. It sounds like the weather is getting better all over the US. We here in the Southwest are more or less used to the heat, but it has to be hard for you folks in the north. The little flying critters are so cute. How do you teach them not to bite?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

good morning everyone! i hope all is well with everyone! i love the berry family (so does my son) when i was a kid my dad had a big blackberry bush. they grew big too. and they were delicious.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

It is 10:05am here in Georgia. Going to be another hot and humid day. We have only had one shower this week and really need the rain. Yard is looking a little droopy. Will meet knitting club for lunch and then on to the new yarn shop for knitting sit down.

Wish we still had our blackberry patch, but it got lost with a landscaping project a couple of years ago. The woods were getting to close to the driveway and we had to take out some trees and bushes to get the cars in and out without scratching them up. Our little area is heavily wooded and has lots of wild life coming through the yard. Drives the cat and dogs crazy at times, but it is nice to watch. We have the lake in back of the house and woods between us and the lake so wildlife come to drink and roam around. The deer even tried the Jalapino and habanero peppers last week. Grandson wasn't happy, as they are his pride and joy.

Need to get a few chores done before I go out. Happy knitting and talk to you all later.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

What the heck is the tea party?*


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, it is 10:30 am here in NWPA. The sun is shining and the humidity is low at this time. Had some rain this week, now lawn looks tan instead of brown. Busy getting house in order for daughter and her family's visit this next week. They reside in the middle east and try to come home every 2 years.Can't wait till they arrive. DH down with Gout attack today. Is very painful. Has it in foot and hand. Takes all kinds of medicine for it, but it doesn't seem to help much. He'll spend the day in bed and hopefully pain med will kick in.Feel so bad for him. Well I am off to the grocery stores yarn shops and errands my DH needs taken care of. Everyone have a great day. I'll check in later tonight.Also will make Dave's dessert for supper. Sounds yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hey Strawberry4u, those are some cute critters, I bet they are so soft you can't tell you are touching them.
> Well our son has us at the Airport? I don't know if he is shipping us out going with us or where to or anything yet. If you guys don't hear from me remember who took us off (just kidding) darn, left my large knitting bag, I guess the small one will have to do while we wait.


Can't wait to hear more about your adventure - several years ago, my SIL and I surprised our husbands (they're twins) by taking them to LasVegas for their 50th birthdays...what a hoot. They didn't know where they were going until they saw the boarding announcement. I wish someone would do that for me---not planning, no packing...just showing up!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Oooooooh!! I can smell this baking. It does sound so yummy. Thanks so much Dave for posting this.

Blessings....Elaine


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


Sounds wonderful, I still have some tomatoes left-the low lying ones. And I now have Liquid Fence. 
I do love fried green tomatoes and have a recipe to make them into a green tomato picalilly. It shall be very good. I also have a spicy tomato jam recipe that looks very good. I'm going to be tweaking the rosemary buttermilk scone recipe in this book for a long time to come. The recipes can be found in Emeril Lagasse's Farm to Fork: Cooking Local, Cooking Fresh cookbook.

Alas, sometimes its best to pick the tomatoes green, or just turning orange because if they are left on the stem too long once they start to turn, they can rot. My neighbor warned me of this. I haven't had to deal with it yet, but that's because the deer steal half of my tomatoes. They're beautiful to look at when I get up early enough, but I didn't plan on feeding them tomatoes!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Strawberry4u, those are some cute critters, I bet they are so soft you can't tell you are touching them.
> ...


We met a couple years ago who belonged to a Mystery Travel Club. They would be told what kind of weather to pack for and that's about all. I wonder if those clubs still exist?

I took my daughter on a mystery trip once. She did all the driving in our car, but I had made all the motel arrangements. We left VA, went to PA, NY, MA, and VT. She was the one who added VT as she wanted to see snow. We were traveling in October and we did see "some" snow.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

knittylou said:


> Hello my husband said deer do not like to get their noses tickles so we planted ortamental grass to keep them away; would have worked if but for the bunnies eating because we did not have a fence. LOL


Thanks for the tip, and hello, all. Its Morning in Michigan. I slept a bit late and am thankful for the rest. I did not get ornamental grass this year, and it would likely have to come up to the top of these tomato cages(they're the short ones. I think I need bigger tomato cages for next year. This year, I'll hope to harvest the ones that come in the bottom and I have other plants. But I love my tomatoes;-). Now off to weed my garden and harvest some blackberries and raspberries, find more rhubarb for a rhubarb-strawberry crisp and to pick a recipe to make this week. This should be fun!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dragon, let me know if you have a receipe for a spicy tomato relish, you know, to por over cream cheese this winter. Bitsey


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ellemck said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! It's Saturday morning in Iowa. I'm getting ready for a family reunion.
> ...


Oh, I had a wonderful week! On Saturday I cleaned the house. I shopped Sunday. I knitted every night without interruption. (Making Christmas gifts).
I also sewed two nightgowns for me.

When I went to bed the kitchen was clean. When I got up, the kitchen was clean! Nobody was there to cook after hours (you know, 2 a.m. Those sons...!)

Now they will be home. I'm guessing about 3 this afternoon. The camping gear, coolers, bicycles, clothes will come in and chaos will reign. It will be nice to have them home.

Elle


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey dragon, let me know if you have a receipe for a spicy tomato relish, you know, to por over cream cheese this winter. Bitsey


I'll look for it, I have some interesting canning recipes(to me), but I don't recall a spicy tomato relish...Now i have to go copy Dave's recipe and see what I can do with that.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

What a coincidence,Maelinde,That I happened to have the History Channel on this morning and they were doing the story of the supposed alien crash there in Texas. The man that owns the property on which the well stands won't let them on to investigate. Am anxious to see how you like "Cowboys and Aliens."


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How much canning do you do? I used to cann and freeze and pickle everything we raised in a 100 ft by 100 ft. garden and my father in law had an orchard. So we ate well in the winter. My husband was a teacher and we had 4 children,. We were not rich. Bitsey.

PS I just pickled some pints of green tomato. Just like the deli's. B


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

5 pounds of sugar?????? Is that right ? Is caster sugar like our powdered sugar does anyone know?? thanks Joan


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey, I'm just getting started. My gardens are only 10x10 and 4x6 I think. The cookbook I'm cooking through has a great section on canning and I'll be preserving everything from portugese pickled onions to cabbage. I'm thinking of starting the sauerkraut recipe now, it takes a couple of weeks to finish. I am by no means rich, somedays I feel you have to be to afford the tools! But that's where planning comes in. I think I just enjoy the process and being able to give some as gifts. Most of my family enjoys the gifts I've labored over the stove for an hour for;-). I think it all started years ago though, when I was in Virginia, when I tried to make applesauce and it turned into apple butter;-).


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like a great recipe. Since I have ooddles of blueberries, I think I'll substitute them for the blackberries. Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

JoanL said:


> 5 pounds of sugar?????? Is that right ? Is caster sugar like our powdered sugar does anyone know?? thanks Joan


If you're referring to Dave's recipe, it reads 5 tablespoons, not 5 pounds. Is someone in need of new glasses?


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Your Apple/Blackberry crisp sounds wonderful. Living in Washington State, I have loads of apples and my husband is growing blackberries in the backyard. I plan to make it tonight. Now I have a question for you. My grandfather used to love a pie that he called "rubarbarb egg pie." It was wonderful - custardy and tart. Do you know what he was talking about? I would love the recipe


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I woke up about 6 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep so I made pan of biscuits and a pan of cornbread. Hate to heat the kitchen up when it is going to be in the 90"s again today. Feel sorry for the folks in Texas that they didn't get any rain off the storm that fizzled out. Got a grandson in Dallas and he teases me that it is cool here. Guess it is time to get back to my Special Olympics scarf.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Your Apple/Blackberry crisp sounds wonderful. Living in Washington State, I have loads of apples and my husband is growing blackberries in the backyard. I plan to make it tonight. Now I have a question for you. My grandfather used to love a pie that he called "rubarbarb egg pie." It was wonderful - custardy and tart. Do you know what he was talking about? I would love the recipe[/quote]

I found this on Allrecipes.com, it looks similar. Now your giving me ideas, I've never had this: 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Rhubarb-Custard-Pie-III/detail.aspx

Have a good day all, really must get to the farmer's market.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Well, we're still debating on when to go see "Cowboys and Aliens". We're not going to have a table or get in for free - we're just going to go see the movie in costume.
> 
> I've got to get my Victorian Prairie outfit all together and actually have yet to try it on. I've had it since May and just never got that round "tuit" out of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody know why I get Edit and Add New Attachment at the bottom of my post after I Send?


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

It's for if you want to change what you said ,Or want to delete


LLKay said:


> Anybody know why I get Edit and Add New Attachment at the bottom of my post after I Send?


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, we have had a nice week in London and today is proving to be beautiful!
I have been eating blackberries for a few weeks--we have some that always are quite early.
Will have to try your recipe.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend and I hope you get out and enjoy it!


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

You may remember a few weeks back that I posted this picture of a proposed sweater. I will see if I can pull up another picture of progress made.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18334-23.html#275704
Also to date I have dropped 11 lbs and holding. It shows more in my face then my waist. But that will come.
Happy knitting.
Mary in VT


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another beautiful day here in my little paradise of Swan's Island, Maine. Everything is slow to ripen here. Out tomatoes are still little green hard balls so I'm jealous of all of you with your red ripe juicy ones. Patience has never been one of my long suits except when it comes to knitting. I wonder why I can't transfer that to other areas of my life. But maybe that's why I love knitting and reading. Two areas where I can get carried away by the process rather than just the end result. The week went by quickly, like summer weeks do. Hope everyone has a great weekend and a marvelous tea party.

Ellie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

aljellie said:


> But maybe that's why I love knitting and reading. Two areas where I can get carried away by the process rather than just the end result. Ellie


I really relate to this--who said, "It's not the destination but the journey that matters"? That's why I love writing and other types of crafting, too. Seeing a quilt come together has always been amazing to me, and I could watch my best friend paint for hours!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone from So. California. I cannot believe only eight pages so far this am. well, I am excited today as my Japanese Chins are with other Chin puppies on Animal Planet,Dogs 101. They were filmed for a JChin rescue show in February and this is the part of the grooming for the show. It is on in the US around 8 o'clock on the Animal Planet channel.I am trying to get someone to tape it for me as I don't get that channel. 
Have a wonderful week-end and I'll check in later. mlk near San Diego.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

I did it! Attach a picture, I mean. First time....mlk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are the chins different colors? are they dyed?

sam


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bitsey and dragontearsof love, I'm sooo glad there are other people out there that like to freeze and can things! I grew up in MN helping my Mom and Dad with the garden, going on day trips to pick strawberries, blueberries, etc. Guess it's in my blood. Right now I'm reading up on how to make homemade cheese. I thought doing that would be interesting. One of these days.....


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > DH wants to see "Cowboys and Aliens;" your outing sounds like fun.
> ...


Wow! Awesome outfit! Can't wait to see the movie myself. Actually, I'm quite fond of "bad" or "B" movies. They are so much fun! Would love to see pics of your event! I'll bet you will look lovely in the outfit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost one in the afternoon here in northwest ohio - eighty-eight degrees and the humidity is rising. have the a/c going - for the pups. lol

my son-in-law is having a surprise birthday party for my daughter this afternoon - her fortieth. he has rented a pavilion at one of the parks here in town. don't know who all is coming but it should be fun. her birthday is not until 8 august so this should come as a surprise for her.

finished a bear i was knitting - need to attach the legs yet. also started a reindeer - have the body done - now need to do the ears and antlers. they are jean greenhowe patterns. much fun.

also have a picot edged round dishcloth on the needles as well as an afghan. the afghan i would really like to finish this week just to be done with it.

the pups are doing great. crawl all over the place. growing by leaps and bounds. they are starting to use their back legs more - can go on all fours for a step or two and then just crawl using their front legs. still have not named them - was thinking of "hera" for the female. could always name the male "zeus". lol

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning! It's 10am here, I slept in this am as DH and I hauled off some "knotty" wood (that couldn't be split or cut) and I pulled a muscle in my back. That should teach me not to do those things! It's not too bad but just inconvenient. Beautiful morning here again. I love this weather wish it was warmer. I'd better go eat something before I forget to do that again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Elaine, there is a great book it is called "Stocking UP" You can peobably get it at the library or at Amazon. I think that there are two books. But I know in stocking up they show you how to make cheese. It is not hard...just little smelly. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the typos. B


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Hi from the state of Wyoming! Your layer cake sounds delicious! Forgive me for my ignorance, . . . but what is "caster sugar"?

Happy knitting! 
Joy


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Spicy tomato relish??? Wouldn't that be a salsa? Either way, if you are interested in canning, you should check out the Garden Web Forums, click on "harvest", it's a really good one and will always tell you the SAFE recipes from the untested ones.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wasn't looking for a salsa more like a spicy green tomatoe jam to serve over cream cheese. Bitsey


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I asked about caster sugar also....no one has answered yet


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, I missed the green part. LOL

Hot Green Tomatoes

Make use of those Green Tomatoes
In each pint canning jar, place:

Garlic Cloves (approx. 4)
1 stem of Dill
1/2 tsp salt
1 hot pepper
cleaned, small tomatoes, (quartered, to fill jars)

Bring :
2 quarts of water
1 quart of vinegar
1/2 cup of sugar
to a boil. Boil 5 minutes.

Pour over tomatoes in jars, to cover. Place canning lids 
on top and 
tighten
rings. Give jars a hot water bath for 5 minutes to 
insure sealing of 
lids.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I asked about caster sugar also....no one has answered yet


Caster sugar is granulated sugar...just a little finer...

the English has tons of things that are similar but just under different names and terms...


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

oh thanks!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Caster sugar is a smaller grain than granulated--I think it is baking sugar in the US. You can use granulated or just sieve your sugar and you will be good to go.


jbnelson said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That looks like a nice sweet and sour pickle, similar to bread and butter. Bitsey


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

It's almost noon here on the Canadian prairies. It ia 23c already, but with the breeze, it is a beautiful summer day. My RM and I just finished loading his pickup for the second trip to the dump. I cleaned the chickweed out of the lettuce beds and the flowers tubs. I planted summer savory in with the marigolds in the tubs, but the summer savory has been really slow. Maybe the tubs need to be fertalized. My last load of laundry is done, so have to get it on the line. Love the smell of Mother Natures dryer. 
Baked beans , corn bread and hot dogs for a typical east coast supper tonight. Yesterday I made buns and shared them with the neighbours. Thats what extra homemade food is for, isn't it. 
Have a great week, y'all


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

The easiest way to turn granulated sugar to caster is to throw it in the blender and pulse it.

Ellie


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I wasn't looking for a salsa more like a spicy green tomatoe jam to serve over cream cheese. Bitsey


that's what we call salsa verde.... not the jam part...no sugar... just more chilies, thank you... and lots of people put it over cream cheese... i just put it on eggs, tacos, tamales, enchiladas, quesadillas, rice, etc.,


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello everyone from NW CT. It's a beautiful, clear day, a bit warm, about 91 degrees, but not as humid.It's Fair Days and tonight my son-in-law will be closing the event with his band. A tradition here for a number of years. And this year his youngest son (age 18) will be doing some singing with him. Very touching for all of us. My beloved son-in-law needs a liver transplant. On July 4th they performed on the town green. Lucas had never performed before but thought he had better take the opportunity. The quality of this video is pretty bad,(from somebody's cell phone) but if you want to see something sweet go to U Tube and type in Uncle Curtis and Luke.It gets better as it goes along, but I had to listen a few times to understand the "rap." LOL, shows my age! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is my latest project completed. I am working on a baby blanket and hoping to find a simple one color baby cacoon to knit for the 'special friend Mother' of the baby girl. The shower is the 13th. The doiley is a gift for a church secret sister thing.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

love the doily and still planning to try one to make into a hat... that is beautiful...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's so beautiful.. and so intricate... wow.... is all I can say...


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's so beautiful.. and so intricate... wow.... is all I can say...


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks so much for your kind replies


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I asked about caster sugar also....no one has answered yet


I think it's our regular sugar...like we use for cooking, etc...granulated sugar here in the US.
JuneK


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are the chins different colors? are they dyed?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, the Chins are colored as an accent to the fashion show colors of the divas. It was a fund raising event and the rescue group had a lot of donations. the 'girls' wore very glamorous dresses and the chins were matched to their dresses. One of the chins was colored like a tiger and he is so cute. Mine were "dressed" like Yuppie, with peace symbol and peacock with peacock feathers. the coloring has grown out and it didn't harm them at all. I really think all of the dogs knew they were special and always strutted their stuff when out on the town. mlk


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Deer....voracious little. 'deers'. Have you tried cutting long sprigs of rosemary and draping them all over the plants you don't want eaten? Works 100% of the time here. Sonoma county, CA. Have tons of rosemary growing everywhere as it loves the hot, dry climate. My veggie garden is fenced as I would be draping rosemary night and day. We live next to the open space, so deer are ever present.
Good luck
MindyT


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

What is the knitting tea party. ?


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The caster sugar debate!! chuckles we all learn about new things at the Tea Party!! Here is a link to a site which will explain about the sugar and how to make it and what you can substitute it with in your cooking.
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/caster-sugar-substitute.html

Years and years ago when I was still in school, we had a tremendous amount of rhubarb. Mom would make a rhubarb egg pie. Dont know if it was the same recipe as there are always differences but it tasted great!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> What is the knitting tea party. ?





FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


pachoulie.... Fireball Dave, our erstwhile leader, invited us all to what has become an International Tea Party each weekend. he suggested the recipes, in the beginning, sharing his 'tea goodies' with us... many times others will share what they are baking.... or cooking for dinner. mainly, we are sharing what's happening in our part of the world, whether, family, activity, relaxing, gardening, handcrafts.... go back and search on tea party to see some of Dave's egg cozies that he designs and knits... there's always a ton of people, close to 30 pages by the time the weekend is over, who have one thing or another to share with everyone. You should have been here with us when another group took a virtual bus tour of knitting projects and stores all across america... in fact, i think that got to be international too.....you don't have to worry about driving over oceans when it's all virtual.... in other words, just us, sharing, having fun and being silly.... i made a virtual hat for the Ascot weekend.....


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18334-23.html#275704
Also to date I have dropped 11 lbs and holding. It shows more in my face then my waist. But that will come.
Happy knitting.
Mary in VT[/quote]
Mary, congratulations on the weight loss! How are you doing it?
Sweater looks great!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

For those of you who have problems with deer, I've heard that human hair clippings keep them away. You can always go to a hair salon or barber shop to get extra hair.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

It's 3:06 p.m. here in Maine. We've got a nice breeze, not too hot (it's been very hot 90 degrees with high humidity lately) and I too have blackberries ripening on the vine! I will make your dessert tomorrow (I need apples) and can hardly wait. Thank you for sharing! 

I am going to spend a bit of time trying to master a new cast on (Judy's Magic Cast on) tried it earlier and did something wrong. Now that everyone in this house is gainfully employed some where ELSE, I'll give it another try.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doris,
The Blackberry Catsup sounds great. I have (somewhere) a recipe for a blueberry ssuce for steak...it is sooo yummy. I think this Blackberry topping will be good, too.

Next thought...can I still eat steak? I did have an episode this past Monday...a mild heart attack. wow...am I ever glad to be here at this tea party today! I'm going through a bunch of changes...thinking about how to change my lifestyle (specifically...what I eat!). I love love love food and love love love to cook. It's going to be a challenge to adjust things so they will fit into a heart healthy diet. Hey, I'm retired, so I have the time. And, I have motivation, too!

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around all of this. I was only in the hospital 2 1/2 days, but wow.....that time was really packed. I'm home, resting and rethinking......

So glad for the tea party and the friends along the way. If you post a recipe and know of some substitutions that reduce heart risk, please include them. thanks!

Carol (IL)


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I too have deer (a herd of around 5) and I'm using sticks about 6 inches tall. I wrap clear fishing line from stick to stick. The deer don't like the feel of it against their legs and will leave. Make the sticks higher (which I have to do for my blueberry bushes) or lower, depending on what they are eating.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> It's 3:06 p.m. here in Maine. We've got a nice breeze, not too hot (it's been very hot 90 degrees with high humidity lately) and I too have blackberries ripening on the vine! I will make your dessert tomorrow (I need apples) and can hardly wait. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I am going to spend a bit of time trying to master a new cast on (Judy's Magic Cast on) tried it earlier and did something wrong. Now that everyone in this house is gainfully employed some where ELSE, I'll give it another try.


on our northern coastal area we have a high of 59 today, with a low of 51 tonight, some overcast with intermittent sun (Good for our beginning garden...yea!!!)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Doris,
> The Blackberry Catsup sounds great. I have (somewhere) a recipe for a blueberry ssuce for steak...it is sooo yummy. I think this Blackberry topping will be good, too.
> 
> Next thought...can I still eat steak? I did have an episode this past Monday...a mild heart attack. wow...am I ever glad to be here at this tea party today! I'm going through a bunch of changes...thinking about how to change my lifestyle (specifically...what I eat!). I love love love food and love love love to cook. It's going to be a challenge to adjust things so they will fit into a heart healthy diet. Hey, I'm retired, so I have the time. And, I have motivation, too!
> ...


So glad you are much better. I'm sure that was very scary.
My best wishes and God bless you.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> For those of you who have problems with deer, I've heard that human hair clippings keep them away. You can always go to a hair salon or barber shop to get extra hair.


I am a hairstylist and can give you lots of assurance that this does not work for any wildlife. Some salons and barber shops are not permitted by health laws to let the hair clippings go to anywhere but the garbage dump.

What I know does work to keep the bunnies away from your garden is to put some bars of scented soaps around the garden where the bunnies like to eat. The Irish Spring has a strong scent and that worked for me. Perfumey soaps like rose scented wont work. The bars work well because the rain wont exactly dissolve them over night so they will last. (I cant say for sure if the soap works for the deer as a deterent to them eating the fresh garden produce. But a bird's netting will work and you can use it year after year.)


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> hobbydiva said:
> 
> 
> > It's 3:06 p.m. here in Maine. We've got a nice breeze, not too hot (it's been very hot 90 degrees with high humidity lately) and I too have blackberries ripening on the vine! I will make your dessert tomorrow (I need apples) and can hardly wait. Thank you for sharing!
> ...


MEANT TO SAY WE ARE IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

After monitoring KP since January 186 days or so, I couldn't stand it any longer... The Tea Party is just too irresistible ... Dave I am so enamored with you. (I will be 84 years young as of Aug 11, so not to worry) I am of English heritage, my dad emigrated to the US in 1919 at the age of 18. I did have the privilege of visiting England with my brother and 2 cousins in 1997...wish i could do it again... but I digress... One of the things I wanted to comment on was while so many of you are sweltering or having heavy rain/thunder storms we in the beautiful Northwest are having unseasonably cool, with a rain shower or two, weather. Our "summer" seems to have arrived 'sorta' this weekend with 80 degree afternoons and cool nights. It is 12 noon and 67 degrees in Gresham (a Portland suburb) right now. I lived in the midwest... Omaha in the '40's and KC,Mo in the '80's so I understand what it is like... so I am not complaining one iota about our unusually cool summer!

Time to reheat my coffee and read on... Tea Party was on page 10 when I started this... "Sam" (my given name is Pat but nicknamed Sam 36 years ago by my DH.. dearly departed as of last year)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Next thought...can I still eat steak? I did have an episode this past Monday...a mild heart attack. wow...am I ever glad to be here at this tea party today! I'm going through a bunch of changes...thinking about how to change my lifestyle (specifically...what I eat!). I love love love food and love love love to cook. It's going to be a challenge to adjust things so they will fit into a heart healthy diet. Hey, I'm retired, so I have the time. And, I have motivation, too!
> 
> I'm still trying to wrap my brain around all of this. I was only in the hospital 2 1/2 days, but wow.....that time was really packed. I'm home, resting and rethinking......
> 
> ...


Please get your physician to refer you to a dietician. The dietician can explain what foods to stay away from and what/how much/when to eat other foods. The dietician can make you a "diet guideline" specific to you. Also you need to see a physiotherapist to start on an exercise regime that is safe for you to follow. With everything that is going on "out there" in the big wide world, your health is most important and you should seek out the best possible treatments for yourself. Everyone can give you their best advise, but it is the medical advise you need. I am recommending this as someone who has worked in the medical health field for thirty plus years. All the best to you as you learn a different lifestyle for yourself!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings Dave, Everyone, from the New Jersey Seashore. 
I have a g-f visiting from Korea this week,(American-born, a professor of English at Sang Ju) so we have spent a great deal of time here on holiday. It's been nearly as hot here as farther inland-high 90sF all week. The beach was best in early morning, but due to the west wind, the greenhead flies were present & biting hard, so we were back at the house by 10am, going on to other activities.Sadly, didn't see any dolphins.
Had a ferocious T&L storm last evening that caused a minor power outage in the neighborhood, but all has been restored. We always keep candles at the ready for just such incidents, but fortunately, we didn't need them. 
I taught Mary(my guest) to crochet last year & she "forgot" , so I did it all over again. She being left-handed, I had her sit in front of me to watch, & I see that it's worked once again....she has fashioned another dishcloth of a very basic, utilitarian design with which she in immensely pleased....that's all that matters. 
Dave, the Blackberry receipt sounds wonderful & very easy to make with great results. It probably won't last long, with berries & melons being a huge favorite in our household.
We have 3 more days together & we'll be heading back inland this evening after the sun sets....it's no treat driving directly into that huge ball of red-orange. After Sunday brunch, a trip to Philadelphia to see the Liberty Bell + Independence Hall will be the activity for the rest of the day.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings Dave, Everyone, from the New Jersey Seashore. 
I have a g-f visiting from Korea this week,(American-born, a professor of English at Sang Ju) so we have spent a great deal of time here on holiday. It's been nearly as hot here as farther inland-high 90sF all week. The beach was best in early morning, but due to the west wind, the greenhead flies were present & biting hard, so we were back at the house by 10am, going on to other activities.Sadly, didn't see any dolphins.
Had a ferocious T&L storm last evening that caused a minor power outage in the neighborhood, but all has been restored. We always keep candles at the ready for just such incidents, but fortunately, we didn't need them. 
I taught Mary(my guest) to crochet last year & she "forgot" , so I did it all over again. She being left-handed, I had her sit in front of me to watch, & I see that it's worked once again....she has fashioned another dishcloth of a very basic, utilitarian design with which she in immensely pleased....that's all that matters. 
Dave, the Blackberry receipt sounds wonderful & very easy to make with great results. It probably won't last long, with berries & melons being a huge favorite in our household.
We have 3 more days together & we'll be heading back inland this evening after the sun sets....it's no treat driving directly into that huge ball of red-orange. After Sunday brunch, a trip to Philadelphia to see the Liberty Bell + Independence Hall will be the activity for the rest of the day.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings Dave, Everyone, from the New Jersey Seashore. 
I have a g-f visiting from Korea this week,(American-born, a professor of English at Sang Ju) so we have spent a great deal of time here on holiday. It's been nearly as hot here as farther inland-high 90sF all week. The beach was best in early morning, but due to the west wind, the greenhead flies were present & biting hard, so we were back at the house by 10am, going on to other activities.Sadly, didn't see any dolphins.
Had a ferocious T&L storm last evening that caused a minor power outage in the neighborhood, but all has been restored. We always keep candles at the ready for just such incidents, but fortunately, we didn't need them. 
I taught Mary(my guest) to crochet last year & she "forgot" , so I did it all over again. She being left-handed, I had her sit in front of me to watch, & I see that it's worked once again....she has fashioned another dishcloth of a very basic, utilitarian design with which she in immensely pleased....that's all that matters. 
Dave, the Blackberry receipt sounds wonderful & very easy to make with great results. It probably won't last long, with berries & melons being a huge favorite in our household.
We have 3 more days together & we'll be heading back inland this evening after the sun sets....it's no treat driving directly into that huge ball of red-orange. After Sunday brunch, a trip to Philadelphia to see the Liberty Bell + Independence Hall will be the activity for the rest of the day.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

*PatSam:*



> After monitoring KP since January 186 days or so, I couldn't stand it any longer... The Tea Party is just too irresistible ... Dave I am so enamored with you. (I will be 84 years young as of Aug 11, so not to worry) I am of English heritage, my dad emigrated to the US in 1919 at the age of 18. I did have the privilege of visiting England with my brother and 2 cousins in 1997...wish i could do it again... but I digress... One of the things I wanted to comment on was while so many of you are sweltering or having heavy rain/thunder storms we in the beautiful Northwest are having unseasonably cool, with a rain shower or two, weather. Our "summer" seems to have arrived 'sorta' this weekend with 80 degree afternoons and cool nights. It is 12 noon and 67 degrees in Gresham (a Portland suburb) right now. I lived in the midwest... Omaha in the '40's and KC,Mo in the '80's so I understand what it is like... so I am not complaining one iota about our unusually cool summer!
> 
> Time to reheat my coffee and read on... Tea Party was on page 10 when I started this... "Sam" (my given name is Pat but nicknamed Sam 36 years ago by my DH.. dearly departed as of last year)


my friends and i have nicknamed it the KPTP.... Knitting Paradise Tea Party, which has sort of become synonymous with virtual fun, as in 'we're having a KPTP afternoon' meaning, among other things, we're NOT cleaning house..... :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I apologise to all for the redundancy of my entries....I had no idea it was posted 3 times! Am on a rather old, "tired" PC at our holiday home & the mice are on pensions.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, how about Hera for the female and Hima for the male? Just feeling silly and couldn't resist! :-D :-D


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, how about Hera for the female and Hima for the male? Just feeling silly and couldn't resist! :-D :-D


okay, that's funny..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> I apologise to all for the redundancy of my entries....I had no idea it was posted 3 times! Am on a rather old, "tired" PC at our holiday home & the mice are on pensions.


when this happens, as we have no delete, i edit the extras, deleting all except one little period. apparently you can't update to an empty msg... it won't let you... but at least it gets rid of the extra msgs...


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah okay like this. Its a beautiful sunny day here in south Texas, why am I sitting inside knitting,you ask? Because its over 100 degrees out and I stay in may thru Oct !


deemail said:


> pachoulie said:
> 
> 
> > What is the knitting tea party. ?
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Ah okay like this. Its a beautiful sunny day here in south Texas, why am I sitting inside knitting,you ask? Because its over 100 degrees out and I stay in may thru Oct !


that's the spirit.... i love the pic...is that your backyard?


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes,I have a beautiful deck with a bridge and a hexagon to sit in ,but can't enjoy it until winter! Me and my Cat knitting


deemail said:


> pachoulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah okay like this. Its a beautiful sunny day here in south Texas, why am I sitting inside knitting,you ask? Because its over 100 degrees out and I stay in may thru Oct !
> ...


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of something that might work to keep the rabbits away. I'll put Irish Spring on my shopping list. The little beggers have demolished my flower beds this year. I actually tried the hair bit several years go and it did nothing but blow away.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Doris,
> The Blackberry Catsup sounds great. I have (somewhere) a recipe for a blueberry ssuce for steak...it is sooo yummy. I think this Blackberry topping will be good, too.
> 
> Next thought...can I still eat steak? I did have an episode this past Monday...a mild heart attack. wow...am I ever glad to be here at this tea party today! I'm going through a bunch of changes...thinking about how to change my lifestyle (specifically...what I eat!). I love love love food and love love love to cook. It's going to be a challenge to adjust things so they will fit into a heart healthy diet. Hey, I'm retired, so I have the time. And, I have motivation, too!
> ...


Carol, sorry about your heart attack. Mild or not, that must have been scary!! Did the doctor have any advice on what foods to remove from your diet? Or did he have a nutritionist visit you while you were in the hospital?

I would think the first thing you should reduce is your fat intake. So that may mean less steak, or at least cut off any fat before you cook it. My husband sees a cardiologist and, although he has never had a heart attack, he has had open heart surgery twice and wears a pacemaker/defibrillator. Most of his problems are those he was born with rather than being caused by his diet. The last time he was in the hospital, the dietitian gave us a booklet about heart healthy eating. My husband would eat eggs every day and steak every other day if I fixed it for him. Ham is also a no-no so I no longer buy it unless it's a very small piece to season pea soup. Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is my official Tea Party greeting!!! Hi from New Mexico! It has been much better here the past week with the monsoonal flow starting. Have had spots of rain for the past week, but still not enough to make up for our 3inch or so deficit. Alas, I shall not complain as we are not on fire!!

Fun reading today!!! Best wishes to all!! 
Diets: Weight Watchers has always been a winner with us...although when we get lazy we gain some back, but I've learned great ways to make favorites (gravy) without (yes, WITHOUT) fat. Works great and tastes marvelous! If anyone is interested, let me know and I"ll send you my "secret."

Concert at the Zoo last night....Junior Brown if anyone knows who he is. Marvelous, and a marvelous evening. Fun to sit, eat, listen to music and hear the animals in the background. Peacocks stroll freely so the kids are thrilled! Tonight another concert...Randy Weston (jazz) at the Lensic Theater in Santa Fe. Another marvelous time with friends!

Sunday...nothing but knitting!!!!!

Everyone enjoy their weekend...and as always, thank you Dave for hosting this marvelous Tea Party. It is such a joy!!!


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Elaine, there is a great book it is called "Stocking UP" You can peobably get it at the library or at Amazon. I think that there are two books. But I know in stocking up they show you how to make cheese. It is not hard...just little smelly. Bitsey


Thanks Bitsey! Just put it on reserve at the library! Have a good weekend!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks deemail... I enjoy the chit chat on so many topics in KPTP and during my 186 plus days of monitoring KP I have stored more patterns, U Tube tutorials etc etc etc than i will ever use... but can't resist reading 'just one more' or chasing 'just one more' link while my coffee, tea or whatever gets cold... luv it!!! PatSam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, how about Hera for the female and Hima for the male? Just feeling silly and couldn't resist! :-D :-D
> ...


Glad you liked my humor. Think I could sub for Jay Leno? :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We haven't had any rain to speak of (somehow, we are in a "hole" and it rains all around us but not ON us)...but it's cooler, cloudy, and tonight is the Black Moon, so hopefully it will shift the universe and bring us all the relief we need, whether it's rain, dry weather, cooler, or warmer! 

I have to go to the market before dinner, and I hate going on Saturday, but there's not a vegetable in the house, so it's a must (we're also out of coffee, which just cannot happen!). Tomorrow is the Celtic Music Festival at Tijeras Arts Market (east of Albuquerque), which will be fun if I get to go...not sure yet, as other things compete and I have to talk BF into going. I've also managed to spill water in my lap while at work, but at least no one saw me! It's been incredibly noisy around here today--not in my house, but the neighborhood, and that gets on my last nerve. Some knitting later should calm me down though. 

I've started knitting something new...not quite sure what yet! I know that sounds weird, but it will work out. Now, what to have for dinner? Salad, I'm thinking as I'm making my list...some good veggies in season now...


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

I totally agree to the not cleaning house, have to knit and can't get up anyway, pachoulie on my lap!


deemail said:


> *PatSam:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

granny1 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18334-23.html#275704
> Also to date I have dropped 11 lbs and holding. It shows more in my face then my waist. But that will come.
> Happy knitting.
> Mary in VT


Congratulations on the weight loss and maintainence (the hardest part). I get back into my house next week. A neighbor called and told me the renters took the fridge. Turns out the old one died and they went out and bought a new one themselves while I was getting a replacement. I have a small "dorm" fridge I'm taking with me-no freezer. That means no frozen goodies for me like ice cream until I get the kitchen re-modeled. I hope it turns into weight loss for me.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I wasn't looking for a salsa more like a spicy green tomatoe jam to serve over cream cheese. Bitsey


Bitsey, I think that's the green tomato picalilly. Its a tomato relish and made with crushed red pepper which will give you the spicy you're looking for(Emeril doesn't cook much with out a little heat, unless its really sweet;-)). I can pm you with it later when I remember to get the book.

My James wants to use the computer now, so snack time...simple banana until I get home to make bread and use some of my canning stuff.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

beejay said:


> I'm glad to hear of something that might work to keep the rabbits away. I'll put Irish Spring on my shopping list. The little beggers have demolished my flower beds this year. I actually tried the hair bit several years go and it did nothing but blow away.


Chuckles, and one for the rabbits!! They came and ate all my peas one year except for one plant. And something came and ate all my pepper plants before they even bloomed!! Ah well, God's creatures have to eat too and the next year, I canned so many many jars of tomatoes and peppers I had no where left in the house to put them! We ate spagetti and sauce like crazy that winter, and yes, we did survive that too! hehe That was before I learned about the Irish Spring deal!! Good luck to you with that. (The rabbits were selective in the pea patch -- they only ate the pea pods!!)


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

So glad you servived the heart attack and back with us at the tea party. The first thing I did for myself was give up meat. As we get older, our digestion slows down and meat is hard to digest. NO beef first, then pork, turkey, chicken and fish. Of course this has taken 10 years or more but a little at a time. I am down to lobster a few times a year. When I had the test surically, the surgeon said he knew I was going to die of a heart attack. Can you iimagine! I said that might be true if I don't get hit by a truck first. HA HA. Can't lose your sense of humor. Please do your self a favor and eat light. You will be surprised at how much better you will feel. LOL Conniesews


----------



## crafty-J (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't wait to try this. I love tea time. When my grandmother was alive she slways had tea about this time with a tea cake.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

conniesews said:


> So glad you servived the heart attack and back with us at the tea party. The first thing I did for myself was give up meat. As we get older, our digestion slows down and meat is hard to digest. NO beef first, then pork, turkey, chicken and fish. Of course this has taken 10 years or more but a little at a time. I am down to lobster a few times a year. When I had the test surically, the surgeon said he knew I was going to die of a heart attack. Can you iimagine! I said that might be true if I don't get hit by a truck first. HA HA. Can't lose your sense of humor. Please do your self a favor and eat light. You will be surprised at how much better you will feel. LOL Conniesews


I'm 74 and have found in the last year or so that meat really sits like a stone in my tummy! So I'm glad to hear it's not just me with the meat problem. I eat a little chicken and can tolerate fish unless it's a very dense fish. Don't eat beef or pork any longer. Only good ground beef in spaghetti sauce or a homemade hamburger. 
A good reason to eat more fruits and veggies!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hate to hear all the garden woes of deer and rabbits eating your produce. My garden didn't do well at all this year; think it was due to the fertilizer being to "hot". Lastyear DH had a truck load of aged manure delivered and it burned our squash and beans though our tomatoes did very well. DH didnt add any more but it still was not productive this year; even the tomatoes were limited. Fortunutely a very good friend has had an over abundance of tomatoes and bell pepper and I have a gracious plenty of both. Hae already put up some salsa and have a huge amount of tomatoes and peppers to prepare again today. Getting a late start on it but aqt least it is cooler now. We are in the midst of a tunderstorm and temps have dropped to a comfortable 88 instead of the mid to high 90s. Due to have more storms tomorrow. 

Knitting wise I have some socks on the needles along with another top down sweater and an afghan. Am having to limit how much knitting I do according to the physical therapist. Bummer but if it keeps me from having to have surgery on my hand again I'll do it. 

Though retired I'm looking for work; DH's work has been sparse. Will begin substitute teaching in a couple of weeks but even more exciting I'm "in the running" for a 50% teaching position at the school I retired from. If not that position their are looking at my taking either the secretary II position or possibly a "permanenent" on staff substitute position. It was quite an ego boosting day Friday when I went to the school and several folks came up to me excited about the prospects of my returning. Made me feel so valued as an educator. Whatever happens job wise I am delighted at the prospects myself. Worst case senerio is that I'll be subbing throughout the district so I do have a job. 

Hope everyone continues to have a blessed weekend. Oh, one other bit of excitement; I'm going to meet a fellow KPer on Monday. We are going to meet each other at a LYS in our area. I am so excited about connecting.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

granny1 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18334-23.html#275704
> Also to date I have dropped 11 lbs and holding. It shows more in my face then my waist. But that will come.
> Happy knitting.
> Mary in VT


Mary, congratulations on the weight loss! How are you doing it?
Sweater looks great![/quote]
Hi Granny1, Thanks for the compliment on the sweater.

As far as the weight loss goes about 5 weeks ago my doctor and I discovered that my cholesterol was up a bit and I knew that I had put on somw weight during the winter months starting with Thanksgiving. When people celebrate they eat. Mmmmm. Well I started to look at what I was eating. The biggest offender was the powdered coffee creamer. So that had to go. (groan) Then I watched again. I once heard that a person does not need much more than a cup of food per meal. Look at babies. They survive nicely. I did a way with the deserts and now drink smoothies. Oh we all cheat a little and that is OK. I was stressed out a couple of nights ago and had a couple squares of dark chocolate. And that is fine. 70% dark chocolate has some good things in it. Besides it was what this doctor ordered. :lol: I drink more water. (boring) but my body needs it. Summer is the time for more salads. I don't put cream cheese on my toast anymore but put almond butter. It is like peanut butter. I use sour dough bread for my toast. I take my vitamins. Also I make myself get up and put the knitting down every hour and move around the house and do other little jobs that need to be done. I go out for a walk in the evening. This has worked for me with an average of 2- 2 1/2 lbs per week. It is a matter of finding what works for you. And I never feel guilty if I have a cheat food. I just get back on the wagon of weight drop. Oh and don't set your goals too high. I started off thinking, "well, I will shoot for 5 lbs." and then I go a little further. 
Happy knitting,
Mary


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Tea Party(ers),

First off, a 'huge' thanx to Dave for continuing on being our gracious and faithful host!!! Keep it coming, Dave, we love you.

It's been a beautiful week here in the North West USA, temps around 80, the best summer I've experienced in my 3 years of residing here. 

Trader Joe's (market) has finally moved to Salem, and I'm in heaven. In less than a month's time I've made ump-teen trips to the store, which by the way, is less than 3 miles from my place. I drool over the wonderful varieties of cheeses, salamis, veggies, chocolates, cookies and cakes and breads. Everything in the store is nothing less than taste bud tempting, lol. It is a wonder that I'm still on the weight losing mode, but I attribute that to good food choices, yes, from TJ's. Oh my, ... my food budget has expanded, ha haa.

Have been too busy for housework, the dust bunnies don't mind... after all, where would they live if they lost their happy home? 

3 major projects, (for future website samples) on the needles, hopefully I'll get them finished soon. Between taking care of Pops and knitting (and running to TJ's), my weeks just keep disappearing in a flash. Anyone else have that problem??

K, nuff for boring all of you, lol. Have a wonderful weekend... happy chatting and needling. 

Hugs to all! Ingrid


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. The weather is perfect for July or anytime as far as I'm concerned. It reminds me of Victoria Island off the coast of Seattle, WA which is reported to have perfect weather all the time. It was when we were there a few years ago. High tea at the castle was nice. Very English. So many roses that I got dizzy looking at them in the garden. Thanks Dave for the Tea Party, have been looking forward to it all week. Checking in with other threads in between. Sold my first hank of yarn yesterday. Hand dyed wool. The 50% off sale is over for now. I will advertise and officially open in September which is a better month for knitting for the non-addicts. My ex DH was here over night with girlfriend who is a younger version of me. I thanked her for taking care of him, he is not well. Her and I had a great talk about knitting and sewing. She loved the shop! I started a dressy cape with of all things, grannie squares with popcorn stitches and long fringe. I am using Rayon de Soleil from France that someone gave me. Very pretty. I plan on finishing it this weekend and learn how to post pictures. Have a great weekend everyone. Will check in later after I make some more squares. LOL Conniesews


CONGRATULATIONS on your first yarn sale!  And, I am glad that you were able to spend some quality time with your ex-husband's wife. I know (from experience) how it feels when your "ex" finds someone who makes him/her happy and who takes care of them. Even though you are "exes", there is still a part of you that will always love them, and will always want what is best for them. (at least for me, this is true).

Your heart is in a good place and I wish you only wonderful things for your future!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. The weather is perfect for July or anytime as far as I'm concerned. It reminds me of Victoria Island off the coast of Seattle, WA which is reported to have perfect weather all the time. It was when we were there a few years ago. High tea at the castle was nice. Very English. So many roses that I got dizzy looking at them in the garden. Thanks Dave for the Tea Party, have been looking forward to it all week. Checking in with other threads in between. Sold my first hank of yarn yesterday. Hand dyed wool. The 50% off sale is over for now. I will advertise and officially open in September which is a better month for knitting for the non-addicts. My ex DH was here over night with girlfriend who is a younger version of me. I thanked her for taking care of him, he is not well. Her and I had a great talk about knitting and sewing. She loved the shop! I started a dressy cape with of all things, grannie squares with popcorn stitches and long fringe. I am using Rayon de Soleil from France that someone gave me. Very pretty. I plan on finishing it this weekend and learn how to post pictures. Have a great weekend everyone. Will check in later after I make some more squares. LOL Conniesews
> ...


Are you selling other (cotton, bamboo, silk,etc) natural fibers yarn as well? I'm allergic to wool . If so, PM me, I might be interested :thumbup: Ingrid


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

MoMo said:


> Strawberry4U I LOVE those little sugar gliders. Actually, I tried to talk my husband into some several years ago, and that did nt work.... at that time, I had a rehab lisence from the state to vare for injured ao orphaned wildlife, and squirrels of all types were my animals of choice...


The Rescue I belonged to before they moved to Texas had 80 abandoned or abused Suggies. I fosted for them also. I would take a colony home and tend to them until I had them trained and over their fear of people. I got the nickname of the Sugarglider Handler. I loved even the nasty ones and they sensed it and came around beautifully. If you ever decide to start a Rescue be prepared. They need indoors,large cages with nesting boxes. They loves fleece. I even have the Suggie Soup recipe that has all the daily needs in vitamins etc. If you want more info PM me. They are sweeties.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

MoMo said:


> sorry, I got cut off by mistake!! anyway, flying squirrels are the CUTEST, softest most timid animals on warth, without being skittish!...Is it true the sugar gliders are content to sleep in your pocket all day long and go with you wherever??? I am SOSOSOI envious! MoMo


Yes to the above. I could take Dora but not Di. Because Di if she got out I still can't pick her up because she will bite. Dora my sweetheart won't. They do want you to get two but if you have the Suggie with you all the time and show a lot of attention she'll do fine. Get a girl they don't have the smelly stink gland ( a good heads up) Please any other questions to keep healthy PM me.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> I totally agree to the not cleaning house, have to knit and can't get up anyway, pachoulie on my lap!
> 
> 
> deemail said:
> ...


WIP looks very interesting, and cute cat too. looking forward to seeing it posted as a finished piece with pattern info. Just to let people know I made the Blackberry Ketchup, but it struck me that it could be a chutney if I added red onion and dried currants. so I did


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i'm sending you warm thoughts and lots of positive energy for your recovery. keep on keepin' on.

sam


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

My daughter is in nw ,Seattle,and son in Calif. So I will be planning trips to see them, hopefully sooner than later


1artist said:


> pachoulie said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree to the not cleaning house, have to knit and can't get up anyway, pachoulie on my lap!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - too funny - but it's a thought.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, how about Hera for the female and Hima for the male? Just feeling silly and couldn't resist! :-D :-D


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

After reading the posts about the deers in the garden, thought you might like this. Warning: precious, cute and funny. Check out the cats on the porch rail watching the show.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

LLKay said:


> After reading the posts about the deers in the garden, thought you might like this. Warning: precious, cute and funny. Check out the cats on the porch rail watching the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE quote:Trader Joe's (market) has finally moved to Salem, and I'm in heaven. In less than a month's time I've made ump-teen trips to the store, which by the way, is less than 3 miles from my place. I drool over the wonderful varieties of cheeses, salamis, veggies, chocolates, cookies and cakes and breads. 

I know how you feel knittwittbe... I really miss TJ's since moving two years ago from the Woodstock area in Portland (a little over a mile from TJ's) to Gresham (12 miles). Since I gave up driving after a stroke 7 years ago and my DH went to be with God and the angels last year As the oldie but goodie song says, 'I Don't Get Around Much Anymore'. Not complaining, but it does change one's life style to be so dependent on others.... PatSam


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maeline, I want pictures in your costumes! Yay!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for the interest. I have only a small amount in my shop just to see if I can get some interest from knitters. I do have some ribbion yarn that is very nice. I am making a shrug with it now. I do have wool but you can't use that. I am hoping to really get going by Sept. Conniesews


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you. My ex did not remarry and says he won't but he has had a girlfriend he met on line for almost 4 years and they are good for each other. I really like her and we have a lot in common. Yes, it's true that I will always love him and I have no room left for anyone else except my family. I am bringing up my great grandson who is 5 and 1/2 now and that is enough for me along with working at the shop. First yarn sale is great especially since the women works at Joanne's. Have a great weekend. Conniesews


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sue1942 I love the decorated ornament you have as your avatar. Do you have the pattern? I would love to have it. I have a bunch of glass ornaments and don't know what else to do with them and that would be perfect on my tree.
PM me Please if you do. Thank You.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[if they are nocturnal, do they keep u up at night? usually hear about dogs and cats, so that's where I was going. thanks for the pic they are cute. don't follow Paris H so no clue.[/quote]

We have them in a spare bedroom. I usually go in around 8:00 to give them their dinner if not awake I'll wake them for playtime. You can really take them out during the day or if you have only one it's good to show lots of attention since they are use to being in a colony. You can get them use to your pocket or you can buy or make a pouch for them. My hairdresser has a client that brings hers there when she get her hair cut. I've taken mine around in a pouch when it's cooler to Petsmart .


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hey Strawberry4u, those are some cute critters, I bet they are so soft you can't tell you are touching them.
> Well our son has us at the Airport? I don't know if he is shipping us out going with us or where to or anything yet. If you guys don't hear from me remember who took us off (just kidding) darn, left my large knitting bag, I guess the small one will have to do while we wait.


Lucky Girl, have fun! can hardly wait to hear about your adventure.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I wasn't looking for a salsa more like a spicy green tomatoe jam to serve over cream cheese. Bitsey


bitsey, you might look in a specialty shop. i bought a jar of jalepinio jelly and used it like you said over cream cheese, it was soooooo good. in fact, my nephew kept eating the jelly off and had loads of cr. cheese.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do love that. Hasve you ever had Harry & David's Pepper relish? Really really good over cream cheese or mixed up in it. YUM! Bitsey


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LLKay said:


> After reading the posts about the deers in the garden, thought you might like this. Warning: precious, cute and funny. Check out the cats on the porch rail watching the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

another test


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pepper relish is very good on cream cheese and it comes in two colors red and green so it is also a pretty dish.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is so good, but so bad...all that cream cheese. I love cream cheese. Bitsey


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sat. night in Texas. Went to Walmart and Target today and to visit my mother in her assisted living quarters. Still hot! Ate nachos for supper and drinking a coke. Might have a Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade later. A little sweet, but cool and refreshing with a little kick!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a really cool website! Sometimes I feel like I was born in the wrong time period!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caster sugar is finer than granulated sugar, but for most recipes it doesn't matter. A few like meringue need a finer sugar, but I almost always use granulated when a recipe calls for caster- when I was learning to cook we rarely used caster sugar other than meringues, but now many of the recipes call for caster. Personally I think it is ploy on the part of big business to get us to buy the more expensive option!



jknappva said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > I asked about caster sugar also....no one has answered yet
> ...


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


I just printed your recipe, Dave. It sounds so simple & good, can't wait to try it. Hubby just suggested we go out to eat since we've been so busy painting bathrooms, installing new light fixtures . . . and me on Knitting Para . . . . . . . . ! Yikes!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, I have a ? what is caster sugar? Is it just plain granulated sugar? I have never heard it used as caster before.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I love all the receipes here!!!! They are so wonderful. I once had a receipe for a cake. It was so light and 3 layers tall. I lost it but one could get lost in that cake and make a meal of it. 

And on for food this week. I have been making smoothies. They are my desert. I put about a cup of yogurt in to the smoothie blender and add a cut up cold banana and about 6 large cold strawberries cut up; a pea size spoon of stevia (sweetner); about 5 shakes of nutmeg and the same amount of cinnamon. And let it blend. They are good. Anybody else do smoothies?

On the needles is a red lace hat for G-daughter for Christmas.
Happy knitting and cooking,
Mary in VT


----------



## Linda Smith (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds wonderful. I use to take the flour shells and put pie filling in and roll up or fold over and bake, they were very good also. Thanks Dave Linda


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Greetings everyone.

It sounds like everyone is doing well with their gardens,animals, projects, recipes, etc. Love reading about what everybody is up to. Have a good week.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What the heck are Gliders? That is a new one on me.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Supper bin 555


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Supper bin 555


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Supper bin 555


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in Los Angeles. It's also midnight in Hungary which is staging this weekend's Grand Prix. It must be time for everybody to down tools for a cuppa as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


how hard would that be??...we all know his routines by heart.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

deemail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hope everyone continues to have a blessed weekend. Oh, one other bit of excitement; I'm going to meet a fellow KPer on Monday. We are going to meet each other at a LYS in our area. I am so excited about connecting.


we need to have a logo or something.... so we can recognize one another.... how about a cloud with knitting needles poking thru it? that would have enough white area to put our names when we wanted to....cloud? Paradise? what else you got?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Hi Tea Party(ers),
> 
> First off, a 'huge' thanx to Dave for continuing on being our gracious and faithful host!!! Keep it coming, Dave, we love you.
> 
> ...


forget the cheeses and salami!....they have chocolate covered coffee beans!!!!..... i miss them since i moved to the boonies...... oh, welllllll


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

deemail said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone continues to have a blessed weekend. Oh, one other bit of excitement; I'm going to meet a fellow KPer on Monday. We are going to meet each other at a LYS in our area. I am so excited about connecting.
> ...


Where r u in AZ,my brother lives in Globe,nephew in phoenix


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

... as with anything... just Google it :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I'm in Eagar, you may have heard of us, the home of the Wallow wildfire from last month... I live on the last street in town, toward the national forest, so we were the first to evacuate... very lucky, did not lose one bldg here tho our neighbors in greer, alpine and nutrioso were not that lucky. the firefighters are on my christmas list, bigtime!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, Sam.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you JuneK
Carol (IL)


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I buy a reduced fat cream cheese.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam, name them the dover twins, Eileen and Ben, 

What a nice day, our oldest sort of kidnapped us today and would not tell us where we were going. The little bugger (6' 3") flew us to, I am guessing Myrtle Beach, and bought us a sea food lunch a nice bottle of wine and a short walk on the beach then back home, I don't know why the rush but he had to get back. It was a nice surprise and we had a nice time. All 3 of the boys are doing something like that for us, I think it's because they have a guilty conscience from there younger years.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey dragon, let me know if you have a receipe for a spicy tomato relish, you know, to por over cream cheese this winter. Bitsey


Bitsey, are you talking about piccililli (that may be spelled wrong). My Mom used to call it Chow Chow. Just look it up in your favorite search engine. I can't find my recipe book to scan it off for you, but it's really good. Both of my parents were from Arkansas, and my husband's were from Oklahoma, and they all loved it on pinto beans.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/picklesrelishes/r/r80810b.htm Here's one recipe.
http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=134 Here's another.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Sam, name them the dover twins, Eileen and Ben,
> 
> What a nice day, our oldest sort of kidnapped us today and would not tell us where we were going. The little bugger (6' 3") flew us to, I am guessing Myrtle Beach, and bought us a sea food lunch a nice bottle of wine and a short walk on the beach then back home, I don't know why the rush but he had to get back. It was a nice surprise and we had a nice time. All 3 of the boys are doing something like that for us, I think it's because they have a guilty conscience from there younger years.


you better document this.... knit him something with the date worked into it... make a scrapbook (better put a playboy cover on it so he won't be embarrassed to leave it out), frame a pic, you must have taken a pic!!!! whatakid!!!! you must have done a good job to have raised such thoughtful sons.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question for those of you still up at this hour on the tea party. I have been going through my stash and I have an abundance of fingering weight yarn. Can't I use it double strand and knit sweaters or other things than socks.
I'm not a very diverse or experience knitter as some folks so I'm relying on others experiences to guide me here.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Y 
My sons same way,we love it


martin keith said:


> Sam, name them the dover twins, Eileen and Ben,
> 
> What a nice day, our oldest sort of kidnapped us today and would not tell us where we were going. The little bugger (6' 3") flew us to, I am guessing Myrtle Beach, and bought us a sea food lunch a nice bottle of wine and a short walk on the beach then back home, I don't know why the rush but he had to get back. It was a nice surprise and we had a nice time. All 3 of the boys are doing something like that for us, I think it's because they have a guilty conscience from there younger years.


 :hunf:


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Everybody,
Today was a laid back day here in southeast Texas. It was our 41st wedding anniversary. The daughter and granddaughter came by. Son came over and had supper with us and cut our grass. Hubby is under the weather with arthritis in his right wrist. True, its hot but the air conditioner works fine. Thank all of you for your prayers and please keep them coming.
I thank God everyday for each and everyone of you.
Love, Queenmawmaw


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
What a nice day, our oldest sort of kidnapped us today and would not tell us where we were going. The little bugger (6' 3") flew us to, I am guessing Myrtle Beach, and bought us a sea food lunch a nice bottle of wine and a short walk on the beach then back home, I don't know why the rush but he had to get back. It was a nice surprise and we had a nice time. All 3 of the boys are doing something like that for us, I think it's because they have a guilty conscience from there younger years.[/quote]

Hey Martin, What ever works..LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm trying for another test of the boy's cowboy crochet vest pattern. It downloads as a JPG but winds up being a TIFF. Between DH and I think it might work now..I hope 

I think I finally got it right PHEEWWW! Nothing should be this hard. But I really wanted to share an old pattern from my Workbasket magazine, they are out of print now. Such a wonderful old magazine. Enjoy.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam, I've been away all week...did I miss the photos of the puppies ?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

We had a great time watching "Cowboys and Aliens". It wasn't an oscar award winner, but it was a good movie and definitely fun attending in costume.

Our group was 16 strong, with only 2 wearing street clothes. We all looked very different from each other, but obvious we were part of the same group. One of our members made a dress to look just like Ella's and she looked so awesome.

After the movie, we went to a restaurant called Boston's and were the life of the place. So many asked to take pics of us as a group.

It was after 9pm by the time we got home and we were so exhausted and very warm in that garb. Randy's having some techy trouble with his camera, so we might have to wait until other members of our group post their photos.

I'd recommend this movie for anyone who wants to have a good time and be entertained. It is more western than Sci-Fi - which I was hoping for. Oh - and Daniel Craig looks hot with his shirt off.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question for those of you still up at this hour on the tea party. I have been going through my stash and I have an abundance of fingering weight yarn. Can't I use it double strand and knit sweaters or other things than socks.
> I'm not a very diverse or experience knitter as some folks so I'm relying on others experiences to guide me here.
> Thanks for any tips.


absolutely...i prefer this to buying really expensive color blends... i like to mix and play with the different yarn colors and weights... look up Kaffe Fasset (rhymes with Safe Asset) and check out his knits... he always mixes stuff and has made a ton of money playing with yarn....


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yummy-Thanks Dave-I will have to try this recipe
I'm a bit late for your tea party-only 2 days LOL

I have just returned from the Farmers Market Sth of here @ Pokeno
I have a stall, and it is a great way to supplement my income.
Tax free of course-meet lotsa nice people, and taste all the new goodies.

I, too have a recipe to share: This was passed on to me by my sister as she knows I do a lot of preserves for the market;

LEMON PICKLE

Puree 2 whole lemons (remove any pips)
5 lge onions with i cup of vinegar
Add to a lge pot with 3(more) cups of white vinegar
1 cup of lemon juice
3 tsp salt
5 cups of white sugar
1 tsp Turmeric
4 tsp Horseradish (or you can use Wasabi) but try 2 tsp)
taste and add more if required
Finely grated rind of 2 lemons
5-6 cloves of garlic crushed
2 tsp Ground Ginger

Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, and simmer 45 mins or reduced to a spoonable consistency.
Makes about 6 medium jars and is great with cold meats, fish, and chicken

Enjoy


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I think I finally got it right PHEEWWW! Nothing should be this hard. But I really wanted to share an old pattern from my Workbasket magazine, they are out of print now. Such a wonderful old magazine. Enjoy.


so cute.... but where's his star? my boys had to have a star on every vest they every played in.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the quick response deemail. I went nuts accumulating sock weight yarn awhile back and need to use it up; you know how it is....use up stash so you can buy more. LOL


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello everyone from Australia 2.30.pm. Invited to tea at Maltese friends home last night and they served us spaghetti with rabbit sauce then the rabbit with the sauce and potatoes it was absolutely delicious " YUM YUM " my husband said and he doesn't like rabbit! Think he has changed his mind.Afterwards we settled down to playing Rummy till after midnight. We use old small coins that we keep to play with so that nobody loses any money and we have a great time together. Pretty cold here today so we are having a lazy day. Nice to Join you all Cheers.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleq..........i love sock weight just because it is so versatile... strangely enough, my socks are made for warmth and so i rarely use sock yarn for socks.... but i like it for everything else... and it goes thru all sizes of knitting machine.... we have to have a versatile stash....


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is Dave??? I haven't seen or heard a post from him since he started this tea party. Must be at a race with is son. 
MISS YOU DAVE


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Deemail that makes me feel less frivilous about my accumulating so much fingering weight yarn. Tell me, have you or anyone else out there used any chenille yarn before? I had heard somewhere that it sort of fell apart or disentigrated easily but when I think of chenille, I have in mind the robes or bedspreads and those don't seem so fragile. Anyone know about this type of yarn and its uses?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i only know it feels wonderful and everyone should have a skein just for feeling when you have that urge to go buy more yarn.... this may help soothe the urge before pocketbook is damaged.... :lol: :lol: 

seriously, have never used it but i probably would if it wasn't so expensive...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Deemail that makes me feel less frivilous about my accumulating so much fingering weight yarn. Tell me, have you or anyone else out there used any chenille yarn before? I had heard somewhere that it sort of fell apart or disentigrated easily but when I think of chenille, I have in mind the robes or bedspreads and those don't seem so fragile. Anyone know about this type of yarn and its uses?


frivolous????? about yarn????? boy are you in the wrong place!!!! buy away and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen a lot of it on ebay (the chenille yarn) and the prices seem really good. Yeah, I must be nuts thinking yarn is frivolous. LOL Maybe I should purchase some chenille to feel like you suggested and save myself from purchasing more yarn...now wait a minute....something about that just isn't making sense. LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question for those of you still up at this hour on the tea party. I have been going through my stash and I have an abundance of fingering weight yarn. Can't I use it double strand and knit sweaters or other things than socks.
> I'm not a very diverse or experience knitter as some folks so I'm relying on others experiences to guide me here.
> Thanks for any tips.


You certainly can, in fact you might even want to do more than double it for bulkier projects. I've just found some older (small balls) of fingerling weight yarn and I have been doubling contrasting colors together for Wrist Knitting Baskets for gifts. The pattern calls sport weight and size 3 needles. I'm doubling the yarn and using various size needles size 8 and up for different size baskets. They are turning out great.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave...*raising tea glass*
A little late checking in.
Your Blackberry & Apple Tortilla Layer Cake sounds divine..would you email me some LOL

Hugs and bless all,

Camilla


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Sandy
What are Wrist Knitting Baskets? They sound interesting.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning all. Had a great day yesterday, school shopping for my little boy. He will be in Kindergarden this year. Got some good buys at Osh Gosh and Kohl's. He is all set with sneakers, jeans, jersys, dress shirt, undies, socks and backpack. Life is good and so is Granpie Bruce who paid for all of it. Still working on the shrug. So pretty. Have to go to the shop to get the rest of the yarn to continue. Where is everyone this AM? I haven't heard from Carol in San Diego. Maybe on vacation. I am going to set up the knitting machine this morning come hell or high water, as my mother would say. Have a great day, Conniesews


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Really, what is a wrist knitting basket?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share the pattern for the baskets?



Sandy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for those of you still up at this hour on the tea party. I have been going through my stash and I have an abundance of fingering weight yarn. Can't I use it double strand and knit sweaters or other things than socks.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

1artist said:


> Hi from Chicago subs, where we have had major storms again this week, and now we are heating up again. Trying to get a a netbook set to take a on a trip. NYC next week, then to AZ to see my 90yr old Mom week after. Going to try to start toe up socks so I will have a small project to take on the plan. Also plan to visit a special LYS in SoHo can't wait. Eataly will also be on my list of places to visit. Have a great weekend everyone. Thanks for starting us off, Dave. sure would love to see what you knit.


which LYS? let us/me know what you think of it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, is that the coffee that the monkeys digest? Just kidding, it was in the movie "Bucket List" LOL
> ...


And good morning to everyone. Have been laying very low. Still recovering my inner balance from the accident. Amazing how long it can take to come back into yourself. My homeopath sounds ticked with me for not calling her but I didn't want to talk to anyone and used other energy healing which only asked me to lie on a table.

So, not to disappoint anyone, let me offer some contrary view on tryglycerides, cholesterol and diabetes. The bulk of the mainstream information is patently false. Cholesterol is not the boogeyman with which they use to scare us into become drug dependent on useless/dangerous drugs. Our bodies need cholesterol and tryglycerides. Diabetes and cholesterol are all controllable by diet. It is the lack of vegetables, particularly dark green leafy ones. Icerberg lettuce does not count! Building a healthy body with the 4 keystones will prevent as well as reverse these conditions: high nutrition, adequate sleep, exercise and inner peace. These are all totally controllable by us, as individuals. Sugar is not the only culprit. White foods (processed flours, rice, potatoes); processed foods, preservatives, artificial flavorings and colors--all the fake stuff they sell cheaply and then reap fortunes selling drugs to counteract the effects. Vit D is grossly deficient in most people as the pharm industry has created a scare about sun. now how the heck did humankind survive all those millenium in the sun without keeling over with cancers. also, attention is being given to Vit K2 (not K1 which is plentiful). Vit K2 seems implicated in working with Vit D3 and preventing calcium from accumulating in the arteries. More to come on this one.

I wish everyone excellent health but we need to work on it these days given to misinformation sold the public in the name of profit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


what a cute little thing. it actually looks more like a ferret in some of the pictures. very interesting facial markings. almost like the head markings on a skunk. now i think skunks are quite attractive--just not their defense mechanism!


----------



## millerbea (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe,it sound good..I never use tortillas ..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - what are wrist knitting baskets?

sam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elaine82 said:


> Bitsey and dragontearsof love, I'm sooo glad there are other people out there that like to freeze and can things! I grew up in MN helping my Mom and Dad with the garden, going on day trips to pick strawberries, blueberries, etc. Guess it's in my blood. Right now I'm reading up on how to make homemade cheese. I thought doing that would be interesting. One of these days.....


elaine--i freeze, too and dry herbs. gave up on canning years ago. had about 100 jars of pickles and never got over it. HA!
but just froze about 4# of green beans and some of the broccoli. literally just ate my first garden tomato--yea!! the woodchuck that got in has eaten several that were ripening before this that damn thing goes into the trap, eats the apples and gets out. found his hole right at the edge of the tomatoes. but it has destroyed my carrots, kale, beets, chard and cauliflower. why i use a havahart trap is beyond me.
btw, had to call havahart last week and they were incredibly helpful and cooperative. realized they have a number of products that are all OMRI listed. for those who don't know and are dying to, OMRI is a very rigorously demanding organic monitoring agency. they certify organic Planskyd products, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - where are you dave? have not heard from you since the beginning of the tea party. you are missed.

sam


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....I'm late to the party also this week. I've had a pretty busy weekend. My hubby got home after being on the road for a couple of weeks (he is a truck driver), so had his laundry to do and of course I had to cook more then pop corn for dinner. I made him a lemon meringue pie and my meringue didn't shrink....a first for me : ). Today we will go to a birthday party for our 6 year old grand son.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Deer....voracious little. 'deers'. Have you tried cutting long sprigs of rosemary and draping them all over the plants you don't want eaten? Works 100% of the time here. Sonoma county, CA. Have tons of rosemary growing everywhere as it loves the hot, dry climate. My veggie garden is fenced as I would be draping rosemary night and day. We live next to the open space, so deer are ever present.
> Good luck
> MindyT


Nothing is truly deer safe. This year they ate everything they are not supposed to like--rudibeckia, bee balm, echinacea, etc. Years go put up an 8' high fence around the garden but now have little varmints finding their way in. I watch the deer circle the garden with their fawns as if to teach them what the good food standards are. One year a doe plopped a newborn right at the gate of the garden in the high grass!

What had worked for me in the past was Irish spring soap. It really stinks and I can't stand handling it. Another smelly thing is Milorganite but it is not screened for heavy metals or other toxins in the waste sludge so don't use it anywheres near your water supply or edible. Planskyd makes a product to spray on with coconut oil as a base. It uses things like cayenne pepper and pepperment and garlic for the smellies. Rotted eggs are also used with various products. You can put together something like this at home but need to use some detergent or oil to make sure it sticks to the plant and doesn't wash off easily;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Doris,
> The Blackberry Catsup sounds great. I have (somewhere) a recipe for a blueberry ssuce for steak...it is sooo yummy. I think this Blackberry topping will be good, too.
> 
> Next thought...can I still eat steak? I did have an episode this past Monday...a mild heart attack. wow...am I ever glad to be here at this tea party today! I'm going through a bunch of changes...thinking about how to change my lifestyle (specifically...what I eat!). I love love love food and love love love to cook. It's going to be a challenge to adjust things so they will fit into a heart healthy diet. Hey, I'm retired, so I have the time. And, I have motivation, too!
> ...


I work with people all the time who want/need to change their diet. If it is drastic changes that need doing, go slow to give yourself room to adjust the way you do things and what you eat. If you work with a dietician, make sure the person is really holistically oriented. Most dieticians are no better than md's when it comes to really knowing or prescribing healthful habits.

The biggest problem with health is inflammation in the body so foods need to be able to minimize the development of inflammation and build the bodies resources. Sugar and white flour products are big inflammatories and need to be eliminated asap. Dont know what you do for vegetables, but most people don't eat enough of fresh, raw and organic ones. It is true that there is a big difference in the nutritional content of vegetables and fruit grown organically vs those chemically grown. Now we have to worry about GMO produced food which will affect your liver and kidney, cause cancer and shorten your life.

You might consider juicing. It is one way to get your needed 7-8 servings of veggies a day, especially in the summer when we like to cook less. There are good books to help you get started doing juicing and suggested combinations.

Have your Vit D3 level checked asap and make sure they tell you what your blood level is. It should at least 50!. Get sun on you, at least 1/2 day and take 5000 IU Vit D3 daily to increase your blood levels. Add Vit K2 also to help prevent calcium build up in the arteries.

Just some thoughts to keep in mind. Food is great. There are more ways to cook food than we can imagine. Go online and look up different recipes for heart health or recipes with, or without certain ingredients. And if you love cooking, you probably are quite comfortable altering a recipe to make it healthier for you.

Enjoy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Doris,
> ...


DorisT--must disagree about the fat. Fat is absolutely necessary for our health. The issue is what fats. Most fats eaten in this country are toxic to our health. Coconut oil is very healing and healthful. So is olive oil. This has come up before. Both should be organic. The olive oil, preferably extra virgin as the freshest and least processed. If butter, then only that from grass fed cows and preferably And the issue is what else one is eating.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Regular cream cheese can be substituted with a goat cheese that spreads. You might be able to find it locally from a small goat herder. The milk has a lower fat content, but is more digestible in the human body.

Love cheese with fresh basil and garden tomatoe. Yum.

I am trying a new treat--sesame seed leaves. A Korean woman has a sesame tree and sells the leaves. They need a quick cooking process, and then can be used as a garnish of with goodies like goat cheese.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Elaine82 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey and dragontearsof love, I'm sooo glad there are other people out there that like to freeze and can things! I grew up in MN helping my Mom and Dad with the garden, going on day trips to pick strawberries, blueberries, etc. Guess it's in my blood. Right now I'm reading up on how to make homemade cheese. I thought doing that would be interesting. One of these days.....
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

[/quote]

DorisT--must disagree about the fat. Fat is absolutely necessary for our health. The issue is what fats. Most fats eaten in this country are toxic to our health. Coconut oil is very healing and healthful. So is olive oil. This has come up before. Both should be organic. The olive oil, preferably extra virgin as the freshest and least processed. If butter, then only that from grass fed cows and preferably And the issue is what else one is eating.[/quote]

Tamarque... I don't always agree with your rigidity per diet, (I've been monitoring KP since January but posted my first yesterday) but I do know from experience about the need for fat in one's diet. I moved in with my daughter last year (necessity, my husband died unexpectedly (83 with normal BP and cholesterol). Any way our diet includes more fat than I have eaten in years... however my cholesterol and also my blood pressure is the best it has been in years. I will be 84 in 11 days. My avatar was taken in January with my youngest son, grandson and great grandson on gg's first b'day. I retired as secretary of our church 2 years ago at age 82. I know I should eat better but not doing too bad as it is... Pat/Sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi PatSam, I do agree with you. First off, I must take issue with anyone who rules their life in fear of this and that and who tries to instill fear and doom and gloom into other people's lives. There has to be someone who always will say science and doctors are full of ...... because they belong to "big money" and will be very strong nay sayers regarding anything that the qualified scientists around the world agree on. For myself having been in the medical health field for 30 plus years, and have seen and witnessed and lived with various health issues in my own family, I will trust what the doctors and medical science say. People need to eat according to what the physicians and dieticians say about their particular health needs. They also dont need to be fed total untruths about health related matters. Congrats on living this long, bet you have seen and done so much in your lifetime (and its not over yet!!!). What kinds of things do you like to knit? I mostly love to knit the socks as that is what I learned to knit when I first started on the knitting adventures. Chuckles, have a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

PatSam--so sorry for the loss of your husband. we all do not die of heart disease or cancer, etc. Sometimes it is just our time. In Eastern philosophy, the first breathe is called Prana. It is the amount of breathe that we will have in life. When we use it up, we leave. Perhaps it was just his time and had nothing to do with disease. Lucky him.

Actually, I am not that rigid in reality. I cannot always be. However, I do set high standards to work toward. On this list, the talk is so heavily weighted on the desert and processed food side, that it behooves me to put in counter info to try and create some balance and perspective. It also concerns me that so many people on KP are so caught up in illnesses that I know are completely preventable by sound nutrition, something that neither the American diet nor the medical industry provides.

It seems, tho, that you are actually agreeing with me and that pleases me. We all like validation.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And thank goodness those awful horns won't be allowed.



Tarheel Julie said:


> This sounds yummy Dave. I saw the first advertisement on TV for the London Summer Games 2012 this week. Are things beginning to heat up there? I know you'all will host a very successful Olympic - looking forward to watching and seeing all of the different venues around the city.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course you can do that. Just knit a little swatch with the two strands held together to see what gauge you get. Then find a pattern you like with the same gauge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I asked about caster sugar also....no one has answered yet


Ordinary table sugar has a grain size of approximately 0.5mm across, caster sugar is sieved out after production of this and has a grain size of 0.35mm. It is still a crystalline form and is not a powder like icing suger. It gets its name from the metal casters, usually silver, with small holes that are used to sprinkle a fine layer of sugar on fruits like strawberries. I think it is sold as _superfine sugar_ in America.

In England, caster sugar is used in desserts and baking because it is dissolves more rapidly and is easier to work with; the coarser and cheaper granulated sugar is for more general use, although it can be used. Powdered sugar is a different product since it has a grain size of approximately 0.025mm and has something like cornstarch added to it as an anti-caking agent, this modifies the flavour from pure sugar somewhat.

Hope that explains the difference.

Dave

p.s. Sorry it's taken me a while to respond, it's been a bit of a busy weekend and I've only just sat down at the computer with a dry martini!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have found vitk with k2 to be very effective. love the post


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

It's 2:45p here and I'm finishing up packing.I just found a ticket from the New York World's Fair. When was that-1960? Brings back good memories.
Anyone notice that the more you pack, the more there is left to pack? I've got all my needlework except for one box which I can't get to right now, loaded in my car. No moving van for that stuff. I'll tear down the computer tonight and unplug the tv tomorrow before the movers get here.
I won't be back on line til the 10th. I guess I'll have to go straight to Verizon and buy a smart phone so I can keep up with KP.
It's off to the basement to get my suitcases so I can pack my traveling clothes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working my way through all the posts and the pictures. I love the cable sweater. I have a thing about cables, the first jumpers I ever made for myself were cricket sweaters which are always heavily cabled. 

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw, Happy Anniversary! Hope Hubby's arthritis is easing up. Sorry it had to happen on both of your special day but then every day together is special. Take care.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave it does make sense, I have heard of superfine sugar and will have to do some searching to really understand the difference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ciypona - a cryptic message ciyone - you are going to have to explain for this slow mind. lol

sam



Ciyona said:


> I have found vitk with k2 to be very effective. love the post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

a question for all you brits and aussies

what is the origin of the term 'jumpers' for sweaters? i have
wracked my brain trying to see the connection between these words.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> ciypona - a cryptic message ciyone - you are going to have to explain for this slow mind. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


TheWren I'm with you, I was confused also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam, et al

here is an article that i quickly pulled up on Vit K2 and its relation to calcium use in the body.

http://www.springboard4health.com/notebook/v_k2.html

the article is lengthy but here is a germaine piece of the article:
In the Maastricht osteo study, 188 postmenopausal women between 50 and 60 years old were treated for 3 years with daily supplements. 16 There was a placebo group which received only maltodextrin and the second group received minerals, 500 mg/day of calcium, 150 mg/day of magnesium, 10 mg/day of zinc and 320 IU/day of vitamin D3. The third group received these minerals plus the vitamin D3 and l mg/day of vitamin K1. The group without vitamin K benefited only transiently. In the group with vitamin K, bone loss at the femoral neck was retarded by 35%-40% compared to the other mineral vitamin D group. It is stated that if these effects continued over decades, lifelong supplementation could postpone fractures by up to 10 years.

Further research of the D-Bavis study using calcium (1000 mg), vitamin D (10 ug) and vitamin K (200 mcg) per day, supported the previous findings. They also found a significant increase in bone mineral content and density in the vitamin K group. 17

The authors concluded that combined supplementation with vitamin K1 and D3 at dietary relevant levels improved bone mass density at the trabecular bone site and that the equivalent supplementation in high osteoporotic risk groups may be beneficial. Extremely high doses 45-90 mg/day of vitamin K2 are successfully used in the treatment of osteoporosis in Japan. 18-20 These doses of K2 exceed RDA levels by 1000 fold and no side effects were noted.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Whew! I've just spent a couple of hours organizing all the projects I have/want to do in the next 3 or 4 months. I came up with a list of 17 and those are just the recent ones for which I've bought yarn. There are lots of "old" ones that I either lost interest in or had problems with. They're on the back burner for now.

Anybody like to make lists like that? It helps me to keep focused and I can set my priorities. For example, the projects for me (4 of them) will be done last!!

I did well last weekend, though, while we were in Raleigh, NC. Made a bib and washcloth for the new ggson who'll be arriving in December, finished the strap on a market bag, finished the ribbing on a cowl, and started the shorts and booties for a layette. Some things were knitted and some were crocheted.

I'm commiting to the KP challenge and will try my best not to buy more yarn for 3 months.

Now for a shower and Sunday Mass at 5 PM.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you tamarque 

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm confued here - why would anyone not buy yarn when they find some they like? i mean - there are people with stashes of s&p shakers (tell me you use them everyday)- stashes of tea cups - stashes of perfume, etc., etc. at least with yarn you can do something useful with it. i'm really not finding fault - i visit this subject with tongue in cheek - but if the truth be known - i envy you knitters with big stashes of yarn - i keep adding to mine hoping someday i can "brag" about by big stash of yarn also. lol

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks Dave it does make sense, I have heard of superfine sugar and will have to do some searching to really understand the difference.


You'll find the smaller grains make creaming butter and sugar together for cakes and biscuits much easier, it also works better when you want to 'dust' a pie crust with crystalline sugar.

You only need small quantities, run the contents of a bag of granulated through a fine metal sieve, the fine caster sugar will go through; there's always a little in every packet, you just need to separate it out.

I can be economical, sometimes!
Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Strawberry,
Thank you for your good wishes. I am happy to hear that you are doing better. The drs and lawyers are still fighting for me some type of treatment. The only thing that concerns me is my right leg is getting weaker while I am in limbo. Kiss those cute little critters for me. I hope that one of these days my husband will let me have a pet. Keep good thoughts.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm confued here - why would anyone not buy yarn when they find some they like? i mean - there are people with stashes of s&p shakers (tell me you use them everyday)- stashes of tea cups - stashes of perfume, etc., etc. at least with yarn you can do something useful with it. i'm really not finding fault - i visit this subject with tongue in cheek - but if the truth be known - i envy you knitters with big stashes of yarn - i keep adding to mine hoping someday i can "brag" about by big stash of yarn also. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, my main thing right now is budgeting--summer's always tough with my job--and frankly, the stash was taking over the room...I live with two other artists, so space is at a premium...when I win the lottery (ha ha), I plan to have a storage shed (or maybe a guest house!) I can fill with whatever I please, but for now, I must stick to the yarn diet. And another thing I think about is that I chose all this yarn to begin with, so I already like it--now I just have to find patterns to go with! I should have enough to carry me over quite well into my "greener future." :mrgreen:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for asking Sam and Martin. Sorry I've been absent from procedings, I've been away with _The Lad_ and we both forgot to take chargers or USB cables for our MiFi units which only last a about three hours. Sadly there wasn't a handy Wi-Fi hotspot we could latch onto with our netbooks, all these wonderful mobile systems only work if one remembers all the paraphernalia they require; it's tougher in Summer, fewer pockets!

Dave


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi PatSam, I do agree with you. First off, I must take issue with anyone who rules their life in fear of this and that and who tries to instill fear and doom and gloom into other people's lives. There has to be someone who always will say science and doctors are full of ...... because they belong to "big money" and will be very strong nay sayers regarding anything that the qualified scientists around the world agree on. For myself having been in the medical health field for 30 plus years, and have seen and witnessed and lived with various health issues in my own family, I will trust what the doctors and medical science say. People need to eat according to what the physicians and dieticians say about their particular health needs. They also dont need to be fed total untruths about health related matters. Congrats on living this long, bet you have seen and done so much in your lifetime (and its not over yet!!!). What kinds of things do you like to knit? I mostly love to knit the socks as that is what I learned to knit when I first started on the knitting adventures. Chuckles, have a good one! :thumbup:


Thanks for your kind response... Just got back from nursery 'as in plants' shopping with my daughter. Our yard is a works in progress... actually coming along nicely. I'm not a lot of help other than moral support... had stroke little over 7 years ago that impaired some Motor Skills on my left side... thank the good Lord my memory,speech, facial appearance etc.wasn't affected. Went back to my secretary job at our church till retirement in 2009.

I must confess I am not doing anything exciting with my knitting at this time. Mostly making dish/face cloths to try some of the many stitches from KP I've stored on my laptop. I did have some trouble with my wrist that has pretty well been taken care of by switching to bamboo needles as to the comments on the forum. Birthday coming up the 11'th and I have put in my order for the Harmony interchangeable s.

In the past I have made a sweater or two...More recently... scarves, shawls, capelets, a few hats, and fingertless mitts... nothing elaborate but KP has given me the courage to forge ahead. PatSam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - believe me when i say i wasn't finding fault - and i so identify with budget woes. being retired i am on a fixed income so budgetting sometimes gets a little hectic. and i don't always buy yarn that i see - but i may start putting by a little money until i have enough to buy it. lol am rather limited here where i live - wally world and joann's are the only lys's. am leaving for seattle in three weeks - hope to visit a couple yarn shops while i am there - also will visit one in olympia while i am there.

sam


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Dave I'm a newbie here that jumped in yesterday on about page 11. As I said I am of English heritage... absolutely adore you and the Tea Party. I have read every posting since you started it. So many friendly people... great recipes, etc... That martini sounds lovely... Haven't had one for awhile... since my dearly departed DH is no longer here on earth to share it with... ParSam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> a question for all you brits and aussies
> 
> what is the origin of the term 'jumpers' for sweaters? i have
> wracked my brain trying to see the connection between these words.


The word 'jumper' is a derivation of the Arabic word 'jubba' for a loose-fitting outer garment, the French word 'juppe' for a petticoat is similalrly derived. It probably got brought back to Europe during the crusades, like so many words in both languages.

In the UK we differentiate between jumpers and sweaters. Sweaters are sportswear-derived, their purpose is to draw moisture away from the skin by capilliary action. A jumper is a garment that is pulled over the head, we also use the term pullover particularly for the sleeveless type, as opposed to a cardigan which has a button opening. Therefore, with the exception of zipped-front sweaters; all sweaters are jumpers, but not all jumpers are sweaters.

Hope that rough and ready definition helps. In the UK we have so many specialised terms for things, it sometimes gets a bit tricky to work them all out!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for fun dave - when jumpers are not sweaters what are they? 

sam


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for fun dave - when jumpers are not sweaters what are they?
> 
> sam


In the USA a jumper is similar to a dress (frock??) that doesnt have sleeves and you wear a shirt or top under it..

that is a jumper in America

and a vest in the UK is an undershirt in the USA? correct?

So a jumper in the UK would be a Vest in the USA???


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree one hundred percent. Good for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > a question for all you brits and aussies
> ...


Semantics is always interesting. thanx for the lesson. The Eskimos have 26 words for snow. We have different words for things and so have the word 'synonym' to designate similar meanings. So a sweater could be a form fitting pullover and that would make it also a jumper--No?

But jumpers are always pullovers--yes?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

that will be fun Sam. when you get to see all the better yarns, you will get a real feel for them and can then take advantage of online sales for some of the better grade yarns.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Wanda/Queenmawmaw, I hope you've enjoyed you anniversary weekend despite all your health problems. Happiness is a great help with all life's dofficulties.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just for fun dave - when jumpers are not sweaters what are they?
> ...


I thought in the USA used the word 'vest' for what we call 'waistcoats' in the UK. Or am I hopelessly confused?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


_Sweaters_ are the sporty relatives of _jumpers_ and are pullovers unless they have a zip-front. All jumpers are pullovers, but the term _pullover_ is usually used for the specific examples of either the sleeveless variety, or ones made from a fine lightweight yarn, typically 3-ply or 4-ply which woud be knitted on small needles to about 30-32 stitches across 4".

Like I said, it's all very vague and there are lots of factors, not least geography and class, both of which dominate terms and their use in the UK.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for fun dave - when jumpers are not sweaters what are they?
> 
> sam


Jumpers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> Here is my latest project completed. I am working on a baby blanket and hoping to find a simple one color baby cacoon to knit for the 'special friend Mother' of the baby girl. The shower is the 13th. The doiley is a gift for a church secret sister thing.


I love your lace, it's very beautiful.

I like to visit the new Lace Museum in Calais whenever I nip over the channel, it tells the history of lace-making in all the varieties through to the modern day. It really is worth stopping in the City for a visit because it's a fascinating story and they tell it well with working looms from the nineteenth century. They also have exhibitions on fashion and design in addition to the permanent collection.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - believe me when i say i wasn't finding fault - and i so identify with budget woes. being retired i am on a fixed income so budgetting sometimes gets a little hectic. and i don't always buy yarn that i see - but i may start putting by a little money until i have enough to buy it. lol am rather limited here where i live - wally world and joann's are the only lys's. am leaving for seattle in three weeks - hope to visit a couple yarn shops while i am there - also will visit one in olympia while i am there.
> 
> sam


Oh, no fault assumed, my dear! I was just crying about it.  I got a catalog in the mail yesterday and handed it to my daughter and asked her to hide it from me!

Tonight I am making homemade pizza once more--whole wheat crust, mushrooms, spinach, onions, tomatoes, and olive oil, with lowfat cheese. Our oldest and youngest will be here, and that means I will have good company. This weekend has gone FAST, and I had hoped to have gotten more done, but sometimes, there's a lot to be said for just not doing much at all. The trick is to balance and not fall over one way or the other!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Hi Dave I'm a newbie here that jumped in yesterday on about page 11. As I said I am of English heritage... absolutely adore you and the Tea Party. I have read every posting since you started it. So many friendly people... great recipes, etc... That martini sounds lovely... Haven't had one for awhile... since my dearly departed DH is no longer here on earth to share it with... ParSam


I'm glad you enjoy the parties, it's great to read about what everybody has been up to. You have my sympathy, it's tricky getting used to being on one's own. I now associate having one or two dry martinis with 'my time' and peace and quiet when I can relax, but it takes a while.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Whew! I've just spent a couple of hours organizing all the projects I have/want to do in the next 3 or 4 months. I came up with a list of 17 and those are just the recent ones for which I've bought yarn. There are lots of "old" ones that I either lost interest in or had problems with. They're on the back burner for now.
> 
> Anybody like to make lists like that? It helps me to keep focused and I can set my priorities. For example, the projects for me (4 of them) will be done last!!
> 
> ...


I know just what you mean about outstanding projects, I have a book full of things I need to make up. So why am I working away on designing three new projects, isn't there already a big enough backlog? I wish I could switch it off and stop having new ideas!

Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave,
You are too sweet for words. You always make me feel special. Thank you. Our anniversary was spent waiting on one another. Its a shame that we have to get old to really appreciate the small things. Remember, to treasure every day you have with your lad.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if it is still available but in Canada that "superfine" sugar was called "fruit" sugar here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave[/quote said:


> I know just what you mean about outstanding projects, I have a book full of things I need to make up. So why am I working away on designing three new projects, isn't there already a big enough backlog? I wish I could switch it off and stop having new ideas!
> 
> Dave


It's because you are an artist and you love what you do, Dave. I'm in no way an artist, but I do love to create things with yarn, using someone else's designing abilities of course. Will we be seeing any of your latest designs/creations?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm confued here - why would anyone not buy yarn when they find some they like? i mean - there are people with stashes of s&p shakers (tell me you use them everyday)- stashes of tea cups - stashes of perfume, etc., etc. at least with yarn you can do something useful with it. i'm really not finding fault - i visit this subject with tongue in cheek - but if the truth be known - i envy you knitters with big stashes of yarn - i keep adding to mine hoping someday i can "brag" about by big stash of yarn also. lol
> 
> sam


Hey, Sam, it's a choice between not buying yarn and losing my husband! He thinks my stash is large enough - too large, in fact, and I agree with him. He also thinks I'm addicted to those Michael's and A.C. Moore coupons. I just can't pass up a bargain!!

Of course, he also thinks I have too many clothes, and he's right again. And yet, why is it I never have anything to wear? The old womanly lament!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no, don't switch it off Dave, you always have such good ideas. I was busy cleaning and organizing today(yes, I am a compulsive list maker also) and just finished reading up on the tea party.

Well I did it again. Just couldn't resist a half price sale on hand painted, gorgeous yarn. I was good though,I only bougnt one bag. I am going to not even look at any more yarn for a while.

Tamarque, I know you are right about the fresh food. My doctor runs blood tests on me every six months. They check my liver function, vitamin levels,bone health, etc. I have a crooked back due to scoliosis, but NO osteoporosis. My bones are normal. Everything else is "better than perfect", and all I take is calcium, magnesium. and B-complex.

I had a large organic garden for 16 years until my husband passed away and I moved into a city. I developed osteopenia (beginning osteoporosis) and had it for several years. I moved back to Florida and I live where they grow all the vegetables and the local grocers are wise enough to offer local produce, meat and dairy. I had been here eating good food for only one year and I had much improved health.l love goat cheese and put it on homemade pizza and I have a fresh spinach salad with dried fruits and nuts, goat cheese and pomegranite vinaigrette at least six times a week.l eat a small portion when I eat meat and a large portion if it's fruit or vegetables. And that is my preference as I really do crave them more. I will have a luscious dessert from time to time, buy not too often,

To everyone who has health problems.keep on knitting. You all know how therapeutic it is. Eat healthy and be happy.l do so hope that all of you will be much better very soon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Evening folks, I have popped in now and again. Just going to say goodnight. Off to my chair and the needles. Hope everyone has a good week. and see everyone next weekend. Bitsey


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Oh no, don't switch it off Dave, you always have such good ideas. I was busy cleaning and organizing today(yes, I am a compulsive list maker also) and just finished reading up on the tea party.
> 
> Well I did it again. Just couldn't resist a half price sale on hand painted, gorgeous yarn. I was good though,I only bougnt one bag. I am going to not even look at any more yarn for a while.
> 
> ...


Maryanne--are you near any organic farms? I was trying to find a source on the west side of the panhandle for someone who lives in that area. online, i could only find a limited resource at least 1 hour away.

I find the same thing, too with fresh veggies. The more I eat, the more I want and the less my body wants depleted food.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ciypona - a cryptic message ciyone - you are going to have to explain for this slow mind. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, My referal to Vitamin K with k2 comes from my father in law. He was a diabetic and had problems with his legs. He started to take the vit K with k2 and in a months time the redness in his legs had cleared up. I and my husband was surprised. My husband was plagued with high chlorestoral, sorry my spelling isn't that great. He started taking vitamin K with K2 and was eating Kashi cereal, the autum wheat kind. When he went to the dr he was asked what he had changed in his diet. He told the Dr. nothing that he had been eating the Kashi cereal which he had been eating for a while and started taking Vitamin K with K2 which was the only thing that really changed in his diet and his chlorestoral had dropped enough to make the Dr notice a vast improvement. Go to www.lifeextension.com and you can find out about vitamin k with k2


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

I found this on Allrecipes.com, it looks similar. Now your giving me ideas, I've never had this: 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Rhubarb-Custard-Pie-III/detail.aspx

Have a good day all, really must get to the farmer's market.[/quote]

It looks right - I'll try it out and let you know. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Tamarque, I am an hour from Gainesville and you could try local farmers markets that they hold on weekends. I know that on Fridays there is one in Melrose and Saturdays in Keystone Heights. The vendors there could point you in the right directions on finding Organic produce. Hope this will help. Also try the Beaver street Farmers market in Jacksonville. Good luck and good health.



tamarque said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, don't switch it off Dave, you always have such good ideas. I was busy cleaning and organizing today(yes, I am a compulsive list maker also) and just finished reading up on the tea party.
> ...


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Deemail that makes me feel less frivilous about my accumulating so much fingering weight yarn. Tell me, have you or anyone else out there used any chenille yarn before? I had heard somewhere that it sort of fell apart or disentigrated easily but when I think of chenille, I have in mind the robes or bedspreads and those don't seem so fragile. Anyone know about this type of yarn and its uses?


I made a beautiful sweater out fo chenille yarn. It was wonderful and looked great . . . for about 2 weeks. Then, first washing, all the work fell apart. 
I will never use it again.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You must be a great culinarian Dave. I will do that next time I purchase sugar and get the fine grains out before I put it in my container for storage. My daughter is a culinarian and she didn't know what I was talking about. Once I show her she will say it is something else I am sure.


FireballDave said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave it does make sense, I have heard of superfine sugar and will have to do some searching to really understand the difference.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right dave - vest = waistcoat. however - a sleeveless v-neck pullover sweater is also called a "vest".

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A vest here can be an inner garment- though usually called a singlet. Goes under all the other layers and has thin shouder straps (up to about 1"). Similar to spencers but these have sleeves.
However more commonly it is a shortsleeved pullover, usually v necked, can be buttoned , but usually pulled on. Sounds like Sams "vest sweater" and Dave's waiscoat.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I bought yarn for an afghan that uses chenille and Homespun. After reading all the negative opinions about these two types of yarn I am not going to waste my time making this afghan. I guess I'll just put it aside and donate it somewhere.



Cindy F said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Deemail that makes me feel less frivilous about my accumulating so much fingering weight yarn. Tell me, have you or anyone else out there used any chenille yarn before? I had heard somewhere that it sort of fell apart or disentigrated easily but when I think of chenille, I have in mind the robes or bedspreads and those don't seem so fragile. Anyone know about this type of yarn and its uses?
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

tamarque, Ciyona
Would Vit K2 help my mom? She is 81 and has neropathy in her feet but does not have diabeties.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> tamarque, Ciyona
> Would Vit K2 help my mom? She is 81 and has neropathy in her feet but does not have diabeties.


They are not physcians so you cant go by what they say. Take her to her doctor, have the blood tests done and any other conditions looked after. The doctor is the best one to diagnose what the problem is. There are so many "self diagnosed" people who start on regimes of vitamins and minerals and other "natural homeopathic" medicines and they do more harm than good. BTW, Japan is the only country in the world that has taken up the vit. K cause and only did so a few months ago. Just as a note, your body makes its own Vit K2 from the Vit K it receives. There are many side effects from too much Vitamin K including the interference with other medications people are taking for their health. Each person has an individual health profile unique to them and the best one to monitor and see to every aspect of their health is the physcian. Too many times the homeopathic member on KP tries to instill fear and doom into people who do see their doctor. Too many times, I have exposed this person's untruths that have been portrayed as the only way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry, thank you for the cute little cowboy vest!



Strawberry4u said:


> I'm posting the pattern for the boy's crochet cowboy vest pattern. I'm up playing with my sugar gliders and thought I'd get it posted while they were running around. They are soooo cute. They are rescues. One was badly abused sorry for the downer, it took 7 mos. but Princess Di has come around beautifully. Dora our other Glider took her in where other gliders shunned her a bit her half her tail off. So our sweet Dora has a sister she loves so between all of us she was shown lots of love and patience. She doesn't attack and bite anymore and wants to be with us. We are so happy with her.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good evening all. I have caught the last day of the tea party for this weekend. Tea is better when it is shared. Dave's latest reciept looks very inviting. I am currently crocheting some placemats. Getting ready for family vacation soon so there is lots to do. I have just finished three knitted projects ao I am getting ready to start several projects to cary with me on vacation.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde, your Victorian outfit is beautiful! Happy late birthday! Hope you love wearing it & that we will see pictures soon!



Maelinde said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > DH wants to see "Cowboys and Aliens;" your outing sounds like fun.
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, Strawberry, the Sugar Gliders are adorable! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Joanne, your Avatar picture is adorable! I don't think it's cheesy to enter your gift item at the fair. Perhaps the giftee will receive an award-winning gift!



joannem602 said:


> Good morning! 6:20 am in western New York. I have participated in a couple weeks because things around here had become quite mundane and way too hot. Well, the weather has broke, we've had rain, and the afghan quilt is nearing completion. All 36 blocks are sewn together, and I am on row 4 of the 6 rows of border. It will be ready to photograph soon. Question: is it cheesy to enter an item in the fair that is someone else's Christmas gift?
> Today, after soup kitchen I will be heading over to Dad's. He's not doing well, and the family is trying to have someone there as much as possible. I plan to dig up a weedy garden patch while I'm there, and I'm bringing that tedious pink ribbon illusion scarf with me. Only 4 or 5 more repeats of the center pattern, then I can start the second ribbon.
> Nothing exciting at all to report, but nothing tragic, either. Guess I settle for boring....


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam, Don't feel bad, I only can afford the yarn for project I am working on and the most I have paid for the yarn is $5.19 a skein. If I have a partial skein left I make something to go with the project. Therefore, no stash at all. I have Chihuahuas and my extra money pays their way.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

5mmdpns
I am not an idiot. I would not put my mothers health in jeopardy without medical opinion. A neurologist did a full work up and diagnosed peripheral neuropathy. She has been tested for diabetes several times at her request because people keep asking her if she has diabetes when she mentions the neuropathy. I have spent many hours with the pharmacist and doctors trying to get her conditions cared for with the least possible side effects. Her quality of life is monumental to me as well as her health. Her PCP put her on nerotins which cross the blood brain barrier and can cause dementia (this info given to be by the pharmacist). When I mentioned this to her doc along with the mental deterioration I was noticing she immediately took her off. I did not make that decision on my own. My question was to get their opinions before I even dive into all the information. If they indicate it might help with that condition I would dig into the information available and take it to her doc the next time we go. I am not looking for a cure just some relief. We recently went to a podiatrist and are awaiting test results for a definitive diagnosis of neuropathy. My question is if Doctors are so knowledgeable why was this test not done 4 years ago and why are we now second guessing the neurologist? We felt secure with a Neurologist diagnosis...also the podiatrist says there are other med other than norotins she might be able to take. We will explore those when the test results come in. Where were these med when she was first diagnosed? Her PCP said there was nothing else she could take (hmm). I have fought long and hard to get my mom the best possible care. I am her largest advocate. I am tired of the one size fits all med. practiced these days. If not for my vigilance I would have lost my mother to dementia years ago without even knowing it was drug induced. I believe there is merit in all forms of health care. Mainstream medicine as well as alternatives, herbals, pharmaceuticals, diet, meditation, attitude, color, and sound therapies all can impact your health. As a physics major I learned years ago everything in your environment affects you in some way. Please excuse my emotional response. I should have PM my question.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Maelinde, your Victorian outfit is beautiful! Happy late birthday! Hope you love wearing it & that we will see pictures soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Maelinde i agree your out fit is to die for, and yes, you gotta have the hat, it makes it. love to see pics. girl i like your style, i couldn't do it, but i think it sounds fun, well, if a bunch of us did it, yes, i would be right there.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you a doctor or have medical training??? Questioning minds want to know. Personally, I go to KP for cheery information and ideas and not to be lectured on how I eat and that someone knows better than my doctors how to keep me alive. You don't know my health issues and how long I have lived with them and so you cannot judge what I need. This is not a health debate forum. Let it go!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Celebrated my mom's 88th birthday today! We had a party at the assisted living center where she is now living. Most of our family and a few friends were there. It turned out really nice.I think she had a good time. I only hope that we can celebrate again next year.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


That's true.. a vest is a waistcoat. .but isn't a vest in UK an undershirt??? I think I am confused..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

toichingal - this forum discusses everything and anything - is is a nonthreatening atmosphere where we share our beliefs and our interests - granted - sometimes we can get a little over bearing or over preachy so to speak - but there is not one of us here that would force anything on anyone. lots of alternatives of lots of different issues are given and discussed - you can pick and choose - believe or not believe - but we all learn something. that is the joy of this forum - people from all over the world bringing there life's experience sharing it with everyone. i for one think it is a great place to be - it is the high point of my weekend.

sam



toichingal said:


> Are you a doctor or have medical training??? Questioning minds want to know. Personally, I go to KP for cheery information and ideas and not to be lectured on how I eat and that someone knows better than my doctors how to keep me alive. You don't know my health issues and how long I have lived with them and so you cannot judge what I need. This is not a health debate forum. Let it go!!!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

toichingal
Done. Sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> toichingal - this forum discusses everything and anything - is is a nonthreatening atmosphere where we share our beliefs and our interests - granted - sometimes we can get a little over bearing or over preachy so to speak - but there is not one of us here that would force anything on anyone. lots of alternatives of lots of different issues are given and discussed - you can pick and choose - believe or not believe - but we all learn something. that is the joy of this forum - people from all over the world bringing there life's experience sharing it with everyone. i for one think it is a great place to be - it is the high point of my weekend.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


AMEN to that, Sam!!! How right you are!! That is why I love KP.. anyone can say anything and if you don't like it.. you don't have to read the thread..


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> toichingal - this forum discusses everything and anything - is is a nonthreatening atmosphere where we share our beliefs and our interests - granted - sometimes we can get a little over bearing or over preachy so to speak - but there is not one of us here that would force anything on anyone. lots of alternatives of lots of different issues are given and discussed - you can pick and choose - believe or not believe - but we all learn something. that is the joy of this forum - people from all over the world bringing there life's experience sharing it with everyone. i for one think it is a great place to be - it is the high point of my weekend.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> tamarque, Ciyona
> Would Vit K2 help my mom? She is 81 and has neropathy in her feet but does not have diabeties.


I cannot say what your mom's specific needs are--certainly not with a one line description of her condition. I do know that building health requires a serious look at what you eat and the quality of that food. It is a very safe bet to say that people are very deficient in certain things based on the research in the country. We do have horrible health in this country with a medical industry based solely on drugs and symptom control. Symptom control is not cure but it seeks putting people on lifetime drug use which profits that industry, but not our health.

Vit K2 and Vit D3 are quite deficient in the population. And most food does not provide adequate nutrition as the soil it grows on is deficient in necessary minerals. That is one reason to eat organic vegetables--the soil is rebuilt as part of the organic process so food is naturally enriched.

Homeopathy would be one protocol to use with your mom's neuropathy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Quite right, in the UK a vest is indeed an undershirt, usually one thinks of a singlet, but includes T-shirts when worn as an undershirt. We also applies the word 'vest' to the top worn for sports, principally athletics, which are frequently in team colours.

The word has changed a fair bit as it has travelled over the centuries. Starting with the Latin _vestis_ for generic upper-body garment, to the French _veste_ for jacket and the ecclesiastical _vestment_ which puts its meaning as a robe or _raiment_.

In singlet form its use as outerwear or Summer day-wear reminds one of Hardy Amies, The Queen's dress-maker from 1952 to 1989. As long ago as the 1930s, he predicted that one day we would all be wearing sportswear as day-wear in response to the craze for golfing-styled clothing started by Edward, later Edward VIII, when he was Prince of Wales. Somehow I don't think even Amies foresaw the High Street domination by the likes of Nike, Puma, Addidas et al. I'm fairly certain the ubiquitous shell suit in XXL, as worn by those who view opening a refrigerator door as exercise, would have brought him out in a cold sweat!

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpns--while you may have your belief system, it is not for you to judge my experience. I find it interesting that you think putting out differing views is so threatening to your beliefs. What I have seen is that it is the medical industry that works on fear mongering and judgements and downright threats. All one has to do is watch TV ads to see the fearmongering that is incessant. I can appreciate your mindset as one coming from mainstream conditioning, but please do not project onto me this fearmongering process. I have little faith in any system that demands co-dependency of the public as the basis of their success and that needs to buy their politicians in order to ensure their power. As for naturopaths and homeopathy, they do neither. And since you chose to attack homeopathy, let me share that its core principles have been around for at least 5000 yrs and the system of practice has survived over 200 yrs with no need to change due to its ongoing success rate. So while you are quite free to chose your faith based belief systems, I will rely on the evidence of success that does not require fraudulent manipulation of research and political guile to sell itself. BTW, in the US allopathic medicine is the biggest cause of death. These statistics come from the data collected in hospitals. Death due to wrong diagnosis, wrong drugging, blatant ignoring the evidence in front of a doctor's nose is common. Infection in hospitals is rampant and due to all the abs and other chemicalized conditions, we now have MRSA which is a mutated organism. These deaths by so-called legal medicine do not take into account all those deaths not recorded as caused by drugs, mis-diagnosis, etc. Nor do they count all those unreported deaths from private practice as it is not required that doctors keep these records. I love reading these exposes which are all too often found in the medical bibles--their so-called peer reviewed journals. Oh, yes, those are the ones that print articles ghostwritten by the drug companies.

Sam--thank you for your support for my right to speak my mind. I try very hard to not attack others, but to put forth information that I have studied and learned for the benefit of those who might be interested.

Favorite bumper sticker: QUESTION AUTHORITY!!!1


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > I know just what you mean about outstanding projects, I have a book full of things I need to make up. So why am I working away on designing three new projects, isn't there already a big enough backlog? I wish I could switch it off and stop having new ideas!
> ...


Thanks, you're too kind, I only play around a bit. Life's been a bit hectic lately, but there will be a couple of new egg cosies soon, as well as some other little novelties, I hope will amuse everybody. Right now I'm working on a couple of other things that are proving more difficult than expected, my over-flowing waste-paper basket testifies just how frustrating they are!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Maelinde, your Victorian outfit is beautiful! Happy late birthday! Hope you love wearing it & that we will see pictures soon!


Thank you, Bluebirdlet. I was so glad that the dress fit. I was worried that it would be too small. I was long past the return time for a no-fit... 

I highly recommend Recollections. Some of their stuff is really pricey, but they have others that are very reasonable, especially when they have sales. It took awhile to get it, as it was made to order in-house in Michigan, USA. I don't know if they do international orders, as it does take about a month or so to receive the package. They even sent me a couple of swatches of the blouse. I don't know why that was - perhaps if there is a tear or something. Hmmm

We had such a good time. I enjoyed the movie quite a bit. It is more of a Western set in the 1870's. The aliens are really interesting and freaky. I won't give out more info as I don't like to spoil it for anyone else who would like to see the movie.

Randy's having trouble with the cable for the camera, so he's going to see if he can go on his lunch hour to get one from Fry's or something.

As soon as I find pics from our group, I'll share them (with their permission, of course) with you here.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> :thumbup: Maelinde i agree your out fit is to die for, and yes, you gotta have the hat, it makes it. love to see pics. girl i like your style, i couldn't do it, but i think it sounds fun, well, if a bunch of us did it, yes, i would be right there.


Thank you Southern Gal! 

So, why don't you think you could do it? Victorian, Neo-Victorian, SteamPunk, Clockwork Punk, and Diesel Punk are all genres where people of all ages and backgrounds are most welcome.

It can be overwhelming sometimes, but I always tell those new to the craft - create/purchase ONE piece at a time. Then you do the next ONE. Sewing is way less expensive than purchasing, but I got such a great deal on that outfit that it was worth it.  Rather comfortable too.

I just had to get used to wearing a crinoline instead of a hoop under the skirt.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

tamarque, I'm with you. As a young women I was told I would be in a wheelchair by time I was thirty-five from arthritis. I met a women from Belgum who was a vegitarian and I asked her why she didn't eat meat. She said her doctors told her not to eat meat after she got arthritis. I said none of my drs ever said that. She said that beef was such a big industry in this country that the drs wouldn't say that. I don't know if that is true but it make sense. Anyway, I stop eating meat and within a year I lost 20 lbs without doing anything else and my joints went back to normal. It has been 20 years now and I no longer eat any meat except lobster twice a year. I can't seem to give that up. I am still on my feet and going strong. We all need to be active in our health care. This is the only body I have and no one knows it better than me. Luckily my drs listen to me and I have not found it necessary to take medication for thirty-five years except for antibiotic when I have an infection. Lets be tolerate of each other and our beliefs. I don't get in trouble as long as I am just relating my experience and not telling other people what to do. Have a great week. LOL Conniesews


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> tamarque, I'm with you. As a young women I was told I would be in a wheelchair by time I was thirty-five from arthritis. I met a women from Belgum who was a vegitarian and I asked her why she didn't eat meat. She said her doctors told her not to eat meat after she got arthritis. I said none of my drs ever said that. She said that beef was such a big industry in this country that the drs wouldn't say that. I don't know if that is true but it make sense. Anyway, I stop eating meat and within a year I lost 20 lbs without doing anything else and my joints went back to normal. It has been 20 years now and I no longer eat any meat except lobster twice a year. I can't seem to give that up. I am still on my feet and going strong. We all need to be active in our health care. This is the only body I have and no one knows it better than me. Luckily my drs listen to me and I have not found it necessary to take medication for thirty-five years except for antibiotic when I have an infection. Lets be tolerate of each other and our beliefs. I don't get in trouble as long as I am just relating my experience and not telling other people what to do. Have a great week. LOL Conniesews


thanks conniesews--you are old enough to remember the names Carlton Fredericks and Adele Davis. Both of them were promoting vegetarianism till the meat industry got after them and literally threatened them if they didn't stop criticizing meat--for no other reason than it interfered with their profit. Both of them made the compromise to promote organ meats in order to stay alive. The AMA and Big Pharma/Big Chema/Big Agri are the same today. A few yrs ago when a govt sponsored group of nutritionist were commissioned to review the food pyramid, they attacked sugar and put grains at the bottom of the list for nutrition. The sugar industry went after that group and they caved in and included sugar and grains further up the nutrition scale. The Type A lunch for schools for years included ketschup as a vegetable and jello as a fruit. Talk about industry for profit control of our health. Now meat is mucous forming in our bodies and creates an acidic ph in which disease occurs. Back in the late 1960's there was an article in the NY Times (buried of course) linking the excessive meat eating to cancer. I have since found references to this on a number of occasions. It is also the quality of the meat that is eaten as well as the quantity. There is a distinct difference in the flesh of a cow that is pasture raised w/o hormones and antibiotics, and now w/o GMO feed from a factory farm raised animal. The taste tells it all, but biochemically there is a great difference and how it impacts the body. Excessive meat eating of poor health/nutrition quality coupled with insufficient vegetables of poor quality clearly has been shown to be a good formula for creating disease.

Interestingly, David Rockefeller, who funded the early AMA, was a devoted advocate of Homeopathy. He actually thought this fledgling organization would support homeopathy as well as his chemical industry. But he was not the mover of that organization on a daily basis and it went in an opposite direction. That is another story in itself. That was in the early part of the 19c. In the 1970's it was learned that while our world was being sprayed with DDT, the Rockefellers maintained an organic beef farm for themselves in Venezuela! Maybe others knew this before I did. It is always interesting to see what the elite do compared to what they sell to the masses!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Bonidale, your Canadian holidays sound lovely! So nice to know how you celebrate life!



Bonidale said:


> It's 7:30 a.m. here in southern Ontario. We're celebrating our Civic Holiday or Simcoe Day on Monday in honour of John Graves Simcoe our first Lieutenant Governor. 1791-1796. It's Carribana in Toronto. Lots of beautiful floats and costumes. Here, there's a concert in the park and Midnight Madness where all the merchants stay open until midnight and the main street is closed to traffic and there are bands at all the corners. The weather is perfect. It is going to be a great day!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I for one, am truly glad you replied to the forum. I think what you said will hit home with all of us. Blind trust in a physician or healthcare provider is just not a good thing anymore. With all the government regulations, and physicians, nurses, etc. that work in the managed care health system are often pressured to churn people through like cattle. Sad but true. I do not mean to insult anyone in particular, it is just the way things have turned out with more and more government and insurance companies controlling our medical care. I cheer you on as your mother's advocate, and never stop "questioning authority."



Sutallee Stitcher said:


> 5mmdpns
> I am not an idiot. I would not put my mothers health in jeopardy without medical opinion. A neurologist did a full work up and diagnosed peripheral neuropathy. She has been tested for diabetes several times at her request because people keep asking her if she has diabetes when she mentions the neuropathy. I have spent many hours with the pharmacist and doctors trying to get her conditions cared for with the least possible side effects. Her quality of life is monumental to me as well as her health. Her PCP put her on nerotins which cross the blood brain barrier and can cause dementia (this info given to be by the pharmacist). When I mentioned this to her doc along with the mental deterioration I was noticing she immediately took her off. I did not make that decision on my own. My question was to get their opinions before I even dive into all the information. If they indicate it might help with that condition I would dig into the information available and take it to her doc the next time we go. I am not looking for a cure just some relief. We recently went to a podiatrist and are awaiting test results for a definitive diagnosis of neuropathy. My question is if Doctors are so knowledgeable why was this test not done 4 years ago and why are we now second guessing the neurologist? We felt secure with a Neurologist diagnosis...also the podiatrist says there are other med other than norotins she might be able to take. We will explore those when the test results come in. Where were these med when she was first diagnosed? Her PCP said there was nothing else she could take (hmm). I have fought long and hard to get my mom the best possible care. I am her largest advocate. I am tired of the one size fits all med. practiced these days. If not for my vigilance I would have lost my mother to dementia years ago without even knowing it was drug induced. I believe there is merit in all forms of health care. Mainstream medicine as well as alternatives, herbals, pharmaceuticals, diet, meditation, attitude, color, and sound therapies all can impact your health. As a physics major I learned years ago everything in your environment affects you in some way. Please excuse my emotional response. I should have PM my question.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess if I were to give anyone advice it would be to be actively present in your own life. In other words question and examine all things. If you are going to put something in/on your body know what it is and where it came from.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Well said!



Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I guess if I were to give anyone advice it would be to be actively present in your own life. In other words question and examine all things. If you are going to put something in/on your body know what it is and where it came from.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Tamarque, Thank you for the info on K2. This something I would have love to have known about years ago since I have Osteoporis. I had a slight diagnosis of Osteopedic and was given a prescription that didn't help. I eat healthy,light exercise,yoga ( because of my back) and keep busy. So when I received the diagnosis of having Osteoporosis I was extremely upset. I appreciate this information.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Toichingal, you must be very proud of your cute doggies!



toichingal said:


> Good Morning Everyone from So. California. I cannot believe only eight pages so far this am. well, I am excited today as my Japanese Chins are with other Chin puppies on Animal Planet,Dogs 101. They were filmed for a JChin rescue show in February and this is the part of the grooming for the show. It is on in the US around 8 o'clock on the Animal Planet channel.I am trying to get someone to tape it for me as I don't get that channel.
> Have a wonderful week-end and I'll check in later. mlk near San Diego.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Bluebirdlet, they are really a lot of company and lots of fun. If you saw the short program, it is with sadness to say that the small Chin that belonged to the groomer and was so active in the program died of a heart attack an hour after the show aired. We are all saddened. He was a grand champion.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just a word of advise if you take Fosamax, or that one that Sally Field advertises...you can not have dental surgery. It is very hard to heal when you are on this medication. I stopped I take a calicum, Vitimin D3, and a one a day vitimin. I no longer take fosamax. Go on line and see what is in it. You can clean bathrooms with the contents. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the misspellings


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns, I never said not to go to the doctor, I just said what worked for my husband and father in law. Don't think I don't have my own dr's as I am a cancer patient who has unfortuantely had to suffer with the poison that they have to put in my body to cure me which they can't because they have told me they can't cure me. So excuse me if I choose to use vitamins or whatever means necessary to keep me will. I have read the benefits of Vitamin K with K2 and have seen the results. No I am no Dr but do a lot of reading and I detest big phramacuticle companies for what they are doing in the name of science. So all of you please forgive me for being a little upset with what was said. It is my belief that we need both forms of medicine to keep us well.



5mmdpns said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque, Ciyona
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just a word of advise if you take Fosamax, or that one that Sally Field advertises...you can not have dental surgery. It is very hard to heal when you are on this medication. I stopped I take a calicum, Vitimin D3, and a one a day vitimin. I no longer take fosamax. Go on line and see what is in it. You can clean bathrooms with the contents. Bitsey


I've taken that and Actonel and went from Osteopenia to Osteoporosis. I also took 1500 mg of calcium. It did no good what so ever. I fell onto a chair and fracture 2 ribs so if that stuff is suppose to be so great why didn't protect my bones or make them stronger? I'm getting to believe less and less in prescribe medications. I truly believe it's a money deal. Sorry if no one agrees but this is my feelings on it. I plan on talking to my Dr. about other prescriptions I'm taking and if I can rid of them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Strawberry you also need to take the D 3 with the calcium.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I know it's "late" (being Monday), but I have finally gotten around to reading all the postings and comments and opinions and experiences. wow. Having gone through a rather rough health week personally, and a more extended experience with the DH's health, it is very interesting to hear about all of the various approaches to our care that we have available. Something for everyone. Many many years ago I worked on a research project that found that attitude made a big difference in outcome. I have also heard of belief having a powerful effect. If you believe in the power of something, it does work.

One point about Vit K....it is in so many of my favorite foods (spinach, Br. sprouts, dark green leafy things, etc.), but DH can't have them because he is on a blood thinner...it's always sumpin'!!!

Everyone have a safe and rewarding week.....looking forward to gathering next weekend. Only 3 more weeks until my niece's wedding! It's going to be a grand affair!

Knit well.....Carol (IL)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have fun..see next weekend. Bitsey


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Pachoulie, you have such a beautiful view, & it is so well groomed! Maybe soon we'll have a cool day or 2! Glad you have a cool place to be!



pachoulie said:


> Yes,I have a beautiful deck with a bridge and a hexagon to sit in ,but can't enjoy it until winter!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Yes, PatSam. It is another of our addictions! Still haven't cleaned anything today, & that was my goal around here. Too busy catching up on the Tea Party!



PatSam said:


> Thanks deemail... I enjoy the chit chat on so many topics in KPTP and during my 186 plus days of monitoring KP I have stored more patterns, U Tube tutorials etc etc etc than i will ever use... but can't resist reading 'just one more' or chasing 'just one more' link while my coffee, tea or whatever gets cold... luv it!!! PatSam


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thanks for the inspiration, Mary in Vermont!



maryinvt said:


> As far as the weight loss goes about 5 weeks ago my doctor and I discovered that my cholesterol was up a bit and I knew that I had put on somw weight during the winter months starting with Thanksgiving. When people celebrate they eat. Mmmmm. Well I started to look at what I was eating. The biggest offender was the powdered coffee creamer. So that had to go. (groan) Then I watched again. I once heard that a person does not need much more than a cup of food per meal. Look at babies. They survive nicely. I did a way with the deserts and now drink smoothies. Oh we all cheat a little and that is OK. I was stressed out a couple of nights ago and had a couple squares of dark chocolate. And that is fine. 70% dark chocolate has some good things in it. Besides it was what this doctor ordered. :lol: I drink more water. (boring) but my body needs it. Summer is the time for more salads. I don't put cream cheese on my toast anymore but put almond butter. It is like peanut butter. I use sour dough bread for my toast. I take my vitamins. Also I make myself get up and put the knitting down every hour and move around the house and do other little jobs that need to be done. I go out for a walk in the evening. This has worked for me with an average of 2- 2 1/2 lbs per week. It is a matter of finding what works for you. And I never feel guilty if I have a cheat food. I just get back on the wagon of weight drop. Oh and don't set your goals too high. I started off thinking, "well, I will shoot for 5 lbs." and then I go a little further.
> Happy knitting,
> Mary


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

The main problem with chenille is that it must be worked snugly & evenly, on the smallest needles you can get away with & still get the gauge that is called for in the pattern.

It does not have a lot of give or spring to it, & it is pretty tightly twisted; therefore, it does what is called "worming". Little coils or "worms" of it can work their way out of the lovely fabric you have created from the chenille yarn. This creates holes in your work, & snags that can catch on things.

Hence, the necessity to knit it quite snugly.



settleg said:


> Tell me, have you or anyone else out there used any chenille yarn before? I had heard somewhere that it sort of fell apart or disentigrated easily but when I think of chenille, I have in mind the robes or bedspreads and those don't seem so fragile. Anyone know about this type of yarn and its uses?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Bluebirdlet. I just ordered a cone of it and now just hope I can work it tightly enough. Well, wish me luck! Right now I have no idea what I'm going to make with it but it was so pretty....just more for the stash. Any ideas what tyhpe of items this is good for?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the news about your Saturday Gala, Maelinde! Sounds like a fun adventure! You have spunk!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, bless his little puppy heart!



toichingal said:


> Thanks Bluebirdlet, they are really a lot of company and lots of fun. If you saw the short program, it is with sadness to say that the small Chin that belonged to the groomer and was so active in the program died of a heart attack an hour after the show aired. We are all saddened. He was a grand champion.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Civona, you are wise to say that we need insights & help from both sides. I know that some people get on their soap boxes & obviously need to be right. Unfortunately, the desire to be "right" precludes us from hearing wisdom from each side, & to express caring & support to others. Instead we hear anger & self-righteousness.

Thank you for being true to yourself & for sticking with us while we learn to speak our hearts from a place of love, rather than from a place of defensiveness.



Ciyona said:


> I never said not to go to the doctor, I just said what worked for my husband and father in law. Don't think I don't have my own dr's as I am a cancer patient who has unfortuantely had to suffer with the poison that they have to put in my body to cure me which they can't because they have told me they can't cure me. So excuse me if I choose to use vitamins or whatever means necessary to keep me will. I have read the benefits of Vitamin K with K2 and have seen the results. No I am no Dr but do a lot of reading and I detest big phramacuticle companies for what they are doing in the name of science. So all of you please forgive me for being a little upset with what was said. It is my belief that we need both forms of medicine to keep us well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let's keep in mind folks that in this forum we express thoughts, beliefs and anything else we deem we want to share. i have yet to see anyone say "you need to do this - no questions asked!" let's also keep in mind that we come from the four corners of the earth - we are all different - we are never all going to agree on anything - so when we comment on something - let's remember our manners and reply kindly. 

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> let's keep in mind folks that in this forum we express thoughts, beliefs and anything else we deem we want to share. i have yet to see anyone say "you need to do this - no questions asked!" let's also keep in mind that we come from the four corners of the earth - we are all different - we are never all going to agree on anything - so when we comment on something - let's remember our manners and reply kindly.
> 
> sam


Very well said Sam!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

AAAh and a jumper is an equestrian horse LOL as well

In NZ a vest is either an underwear item or an outerwear vest.
A jumper is an outer over wear itme LOL


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sam I agree with your sentiments. Especially after reading some of the threads on chit chat where people are critisizing others writing, spelling etc.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

kiwi11-love the avatar! that is so darling.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sutalee Stitcher, I'm glad you didn't PM this. I think it makes us or at least myself aware of what is going on out there in the medical field. First why didn't the physician know it would cause some form of dimentia being a side effect ? That is a scary thing to have happen to a love one because of a medication. It makes one wonder about the precriptions that are given out. I know after reading some things on this weeks Tea Party once I'm able to get out I'm going to check with my Pharmacist to see if anything I'm taking is causing me to feel so tired. I never was like this. Granted I have serious back pain and deterioration in my spine ( excuse me spelling, I'm upset ) which can be the cause but it makes me wonder about my meds also. Thank You for enlightening me on not being so trusting of our God like physicians to know what they are doing and to really question them.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > let's keep in mind folks that in this forum we express thoughts, beliefs and anything else we deem we want to share. i have yet to see anyone say "you need to do this - no questions asked!" let's also keep in mind that we come from the four corners of the earth - we are all different - we are never all going to agree on anything - so when we comment on something - let's remember our manners and reply kindly.
> ...


ditto Sam you always know how to put things in the right perspective Kudos to you, Your friend Sharon AKA Strawberry4u


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> kiwi11-love the avatar! that is so darling.


I agree. I can't get over how talented everyone is .


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> let's keep in mind folks that in this forum we express thoughts, beliefs and anything else we deem we want to share. i have yet to see anyone say "you need to do this - no questions asked!" let's also keep in mind that we come from the four corners of the earth - we are all different - we are never all going to agree on anything - so when we comment on something - let's remember our manners and reply kindly.
> 
> sam


i agree sam, lets all agree, its ok, to disagree.more than likely your not going to agree with me and i am not going to agree with you, but its ok. and please don't ruin the nature and heart of this forum, i think we are all the greatest folks around and i love the diversity of us. i honestly don't think any one meant anything bad by not agreeing, just be kind in how you say things. I enjoy reading the different views and different knowlege folks have. with great respect, to all my new friends.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Strawberry you also need to take the D 3 with the calcium.


Hi Bitsey I do. I was told by my Doctor to take 1500 Calcium along with with the Foxamax then Actonel being a good Doo Bee ( Anyone remember watching that program, I'm dating myself LOL) It makes you wonder though why doesn't any of it work like it's suppose to?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> AAAh and a jumper is an equestrian horse LOL as well
> 
> In NZ a vest is either an underwear item or an outerwear vest.
> A jumper is an outer over wear itme LOL


It's wonderful to compare the ways we use terms and discuss their relations with our own cultures and their historical roots.

On a more general note, let's keep things light and fluffy. I'm seldom prescriptive, but this is supposed to be polite conversation over tea and cakes. It's fine to "Tut-tut" over the excesses of the _Palaces of Hell_, the agri-industry, or pharma-coms; rampaging multinationals deserve a bit of a side-swipe from time to time, we can all shake our heads and collude on strategies to make their profiteering difficult, they're 'fair game'! However, vituperative exchanges and exhaustive (and exhausting) details of on-going, sometimes contentious, biochemical research is something else.

How we use and define the word 'vest'; a nice salsa receipt; a new and interesting stitch design we've just discovered; a great movie we've just seen; an historic monument just visited; a journey to an exciting destination; new arrivals in our family, maybe sad departures too; a marriage; an anniversary; the happenstances we wish to share; these are all topics for conversation over tea.

For me. tea parties are about 'light chatter'. My concept was for people with a common interest to get together and exchange personal news and ideas of an inconsequential and non-controversial nature. If everybody wants a politicised free for all or a deep philosophical debate, then fine, but do it without me!

That doesn't mean I don't respect the views of others, or their right to be heard, merely that I don't expect expect it with the smoked salmon sandwiches, tea and cakes.

Dave


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yum! smoked salmon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree dave - my dad used to say you could discuss anything but religion and politics - lets add doctors and pharacons. 

sam


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u
What I am saying is be informed and take an active role in your care. You should be a team consisting of the doctor, the pharmacists, the therapists and you. Create an open dialog with your healthcare professionals. They dont know whats going on if you dont tell them. About your tirednessare you sleeping well? The pain after surgery can cause you to be so uncomfortable you dont sleep well thus contributing to your tiredness. Just a thought.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Guys, guys, get back to the menu


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave,
Point well taken. Sorry for my part in making the Tea Party unpleasant this week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

On a cheerful note... those on a diet should look away now!

*Marmalade Pain Perdu*
_Serves: 4_

_Ingredients:_
4 eggs
4 tbs marmalade
1/2 pt (10 fl. oz) milk
pinch salt
8 slices white bread
butter to cook
2 large firm bananas

_Method:_
Lightly beat the eggs in a bowl together with the milk and 1 tablespoon marmalade and salt. Transfer to a shallow dish.

Dip the bread into the egg mixture and fry in a little butter in a frying pan, you can probably do two at a time, depending on the size of pan. Keep toasts warm in the oven whilst you do the rest.

Slice the bananas.

In a small saucepan warm up the remaining marmalade, add the sliced bananas and warm through

Serve the bananas in their marmalade sauce on top of the French toast.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had a busy weekend so I haven't kept up with the posts. When I saw what Dave wrote, I was glad. I love the tea party for its positive discussions, tips, recipes, member concerns, etc. I agree with Sam, not a place to discuss religion or politics! Hope to be more involved in the tea party next weekend.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Dave and Sam, I totally agree with you.I get enough of Dr.s and remedies without hearing it on our Tea Party time. I enjoy everyone on this forum,have never met nicer more helpful people,lets please have our Tea Party and be nice,and discuss nice things.All of thes things bring back some real painful memories for me.I lost my husband of 38 years to drug induced lupus and it was hard to overcome the pain and bitterness so lets not do this please.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On a cheerful note... those on a diet should look away now!
> 
> *Marmalade Pain Perdu*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


 :hunf: so ok, what type of marmalade, i only know of fruit flavors, this sounds awsome


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

"walk a mile in the other's shoes..." just put yourself in someone else's place. When you make a comment, how wil they feel...how would you feel?

the gentle, respectful comment is what we want. I love the tea party for the exchange of ideas...and the support. LOVE that! 

Peace to all...carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Dave, for stepping in with your comments. I totally agree that a tea party is a place for light conversation. Stress and arguing cause me to have indigestion!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe if we all see something heading the wrong way everyone just change the subject, skip over the parts that might be upseting.
Hey Sam when can you post some more pictures of the babies, I bet they are really big by now.
Strawberry how is your back doing, still in a lot of pain? I hope not
Anyone in the drought areas get any rain this week?

I am still working on a sock and have butchered it again, I got the heel turned ok but somehow I blew it picking up the stitches! AAAHHHHH what a mess, I HATE SOCKS


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On a cheerful note... those on a diet should look away now!
> 
> *Marmalade Pain Perdu*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Not necessisarily look away, just maybe make a few substitutions, I'll have to play with it and see what I come up with, although I'm sure the original will taste the best.

About the apple blackberry tortilla cake, it sounds REALLY GOOD!!
I'm going to freeze my blackberries until my apples get ripe. I just want to use our own fruit the first time I make it. Not sure what kind they are, some of them look like granny smiths and others look like golden delicious, on the same tree.

I was not aware until I saw a special on tv that apples do not breed true. Our tree is a "volunteer". It grew from seed in our compost pile. We have several trees that started that way some stone fruit and another apple that isn't old enough to bear. We will know what kinds they are when they bear fruit.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Maybe if we all see something heading the wrong way everyone just change the subject, skip over the parts that might be upseting.
> Hey Sam when can you post some more pictures of the babies, I bet they are really big by now.
> Strawberry how is your back doing, still in a lot of pain? I hope not
> Anyone in the drought areas get any rain this week?
> ...


Martin, I'm not going to say anything. How are your socks coming along? I've never tried that too scary. I'm working on a Barbie bridal dress, Hubbies moccasins ( Brain bleed),Barbie dress and a Quilt. I go from on to another. I can sit in certain chairs for so long then SHIFT....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave I am so salivating over your Marmalade Pain Perdu. I do believe it will be my breakfast tomorrow. I'll have to check to see if I have any marmalade and if I'm out I will most definitely pick some up so I can fix this the day after. 

I just finished a mohair blend scarf. The yharn was very busy with multiple colors so I simple did a garter stitch throughout. I was given the yarn by a friend; it had been her mother's and my friend doesn't knit at all. I thought it might be a nice surprise to make the scarf for her out of her mother's yarn and surprise her with it. I'll block it tomorrow.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Did I miss puppy pictures?????? darn the bad luck.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

Love smoked salmon Dave - and agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Orange marmalade does come made with Splenda...that's the only thing I see that we might need worry about. Hmm...I may have to try it and see what comes out of the experiment!

I've finished knitting the body of what has turned out to be a long vest, got it blocked, and now need to do the trim. It's very lacy--I'm thinking perhaps a swimsuit cover up. And it's the same color as my hat!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Guys, guys, get back to the menu


Sorry Bitsey, But it was a learning experience for me.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

Good night Dave - thanks for the wonderful Tea party. I hope to be involved again next time. I'm making booties for my new granddaughter (due in December) I'd love to post pix if anyone wants to see them - let me know and I'll share. Till next time, bye and kisses and hugs for all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pups are growing to put it mildly. more pictures during next week's tea party.

sam


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Strawberry, I know what you mean about the chair, I have been in a recliner since 88, it's my "nest" I have one of those adjustable air bed's, tried the foam looking thing on TV, and every brand name mattress out there, still in my chair "shifting" 

Sam can't hardly wait to see the guys, I may have missed it but have you named them yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no martin - no permenant names as yet - my two young grandsons have named them alex and abby - after my oldest grandson and his girlfriend. somewhere i heard someone call them marshmello and chocolate. but then these are the grandchildren who named their horse rootbeer because they thought he looked like a rootbeer float. nothing has come to me yet but it will.

sam


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Sam, I think Sissy and Bubba would be nice names for the puppies.

I am still working on this sweater. The body is done, the sleeves are done. I started on the band that goes around the front and the neck today and got bored. I put the sweater down and started working on a scarf for the special olympics team from Georgia.

Have to work on my quilt block tomorrow.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

The marmalade pain perdue, don't know if I spelled that right, looks wonderful. Thank you. Finished a bath mat and 4 washcloths this week. Now to start on Christmas presents.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Cindy F said:


> Good night Dave - thanks for the wonderful Tea party. I hope to be involved again next time. I'm making booties for my new granddaughter (due in December) I'd love to post pix if anyone wants to see them - let me know and I'll share. Till next time, bye and kisses and hugs for all


We all love looking at pretty pictures, do post them!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> :hunf: so ok, what type of marmalade, i only know of fruit flavors, this sounds awsome


Pretty much any orange or lemon marmalade will do, lime marmalade stands on its own rather.

In actual fact, if you are watching your waistline, it isn't a total disaster area for breakfast. One serving contains two slices of bread, one egg, two and a half ounces of milk (semi-skimmed works fine), half a banana, less butter than you'd probably put on one slice of toast and one tablespoon (15ml) of marmalade. This a fairly reasonable breakfast dish that will fit quite well into a healthy lifestyle, the quantities I gave are for four servings. We all need some energy in the morning, in the context of a whole day's intake of food, one spoonful of marmalade at breakfast isn't a problem; it's the packet of chocolate chip cookies one dips into every time one passes that really does the damage!

I love home made marmalade, I make loads when the sevilles come in every January. I also make a very simple three-fruit marmalade at any time of year, it tastes great.

*Three Fruit Marmalade*

_Ingredients:_
1 large dessert orange
1 large white grapefruit
1 large lemon
3 imp. pints (3.6 US pints - 1.7 litres) water
3 lbs (1.36 kg) sugar
knob butter

_Method:_
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water. Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz it in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary. Finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day, bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

JillF said:


> The marmalade pain perdue, don't know if I spelled that right, looks wonderful. Thank you. Finished a bath mat and 4 washcloths this week. Now to start on Christmas presents.


_Pain Perdu_ is French and means 'forgotten' or 'lost' bread. French bread needs to be eaten the day it is baked or it will go hard, this is due to the superfine flour they use. This receipt is one of the ways to use up the bread one forgot to eat the previous day.

One suggestion for small presents is a set of knitted napkin rings with nice linen napkins. They're quick to make and most people appreciate the thought that has gone into making them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I am still working on a sock and have butchered it again, I got the heel turned ok but somehow I blew it picking up the stitches! AAAHHHHH what a mess, I HATE SOCKS


I knitted a pair of socks, many years ago, once! I view them in much the same way as I view puff pastry: I can make puff pastry, I have made puff pastry; that's why I buy ready-to-roll!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Martin imagine the sense of satisfaction when ypu finally finsih the socks!
Look at what you have achieved with this pesky sock- you've leartnt to knit in the round, youve turned a heel and soon you will have got picking up stitches done. And after all this the toe decreases will be easy- much less complcated than the heel. And even if you never try another sock you will have these skills to use in other projects.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning Dave, it's Tuesday here in the USA and we are still have a Tea Party. I think it is great but need to get ready for work. Please don't leave us. We'll be good. HA HA LOL Conniesews


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kiwi11 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAh and a jumper is an equestrian horse LOL as well
> ...


Thanks Dave....I pledge not to let the negative and the soap boxes draw me in again....Sometimes I just can't help but comment. Just reviewed the "chit-chat" section after reading someone's comment regarding the English language....and wow, I'm staying away from that section!

My apologies to anyone that may have been bothered regarding my comments on all the medical advice that is dolled out during the Tea Party. I liked the forum better when we stuck to the Tea Party polite and non-judgmental conversations.

Happy Knitting, everyone!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Gandhi says: "Be the change you wish to see in the world." 

In my opinion, that does not mean expounding passionately on your beliefs that not everyone shares, but when you see too many sugary receipts being posted, post a good healthy one. Not everyone will take it, but those that do will likely enjoy it. I know its easy to get caught up in a cause and to see a certain group as an enemy, but most of us are doing the best we can with the information we've been given. An understanding of that concept, which I TRY to keep in mind, and a riddance of the word "should," I expect will help make Knitting Paradise a better place. I think we each deserve to carve out gently a small, quiet better place where we can be heard and validated without being stepped on for being imperfect. Sending out healing thoughts to everyone. We all hurt somewhere.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I do try to provide a variety of receipts. Last week I posted six savory dishes of which only one was a cholesterol time-bomb, this week I've gone down the sweet route and neither use excessive sugar; marmalade is what it is. I'm fairly sure everybody is smart enough to look at a list of ingredients and work out whether it's suitable for them or not.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Blluebirdlet, for your words of encouragement. I just needed to make it plain that everyone needs are different and that sometimes we need a bit of help from nature. Everything we need to heal ourselves is in our hearts, mind, body and soul. There is power in thought and when I find myself getting down I tell myself I am well and inform my body that it needs to heal so that I keep myself as well as possible. When in pain I tell myself there is no pain. It is difficult at times but I just keep telling myself that and soon the pain goes away. When I have fears of my cancer returning I tell myself there is no cancer. So far I am good and I do try really hard to keep those negative throughts away. God bless all of you on Kp you are all really great. And as my friends on the web we may not always agree but it is nice to know that I have you all to talk with.



Bluebirdlet said:


> Civona, you are wise to say that we need insights & help from both sides. I know that some people get on their soap boxes & obviously need to be right. Unfortunately, the desire to be "right" precludes us from hearing wisdom from each side, & to express caring & support to others. Instead we hear anger & self-righteousness.
> 
> Thank you for being true to yourself & for sticking with us while we learn to speak our hearts from a place of love, rather than from a place of defensiveness.
> 
> ...


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, I am making 2 pair of socks at once; my first and last. You are correct, someone else can do this a lot better than I can, so I will purchase mine from now on. This is supposed to be fun, it stopped being fun about 3 weeks ago, I am what you call hard head (stupid) because I have not moved on to something else, but not me we will all be ice skating on a frozen pond in hell before I give up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm on my second pair of socks, and have to admit, they are going well. I have had problems and had to frog, but I am loving the challenge. I think I will continue knitting special socks for special people.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I am finishing my 2nd sock! The first one came out nicely, so I'm gonna keep going. I like to do them! Am using a basic pattern and adding my own touches for the next pair.

Finally went to visit my LYS (about 25 miles away)and had WAY too much fun! I came home with so many nice yarns so now all I need to do is knit, and most of Christmas presents are done! I can make a pair in about a week, that is if my grandson I care for twice a week actually naps! I think they are fun...but will be back to sweaters soon! I found a great pattern for a Henley where the top half of the sweater is all lace. Can hardly wait to start that one!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, I just thought of names for your pups, Salt for the white one, and Pepper for the black one. You're thinking, gosh, she's original! Well, it's better than Hera and Hima, don't you think? Just being silly again!! :lol:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, I just thought of names for your pups, Salt for the white one, and Pepper for the black one. You're thinking, gosh, she's original! Well, it's better than Hera and Hima, don't you think? Just being silly again!! :lol:


I like the dover twins...... eileen and ben


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave, 
I have been looking for an easy Marmalade recipe forever. Used to make it and it took forever and a candy thermometer. So thanks for posting your recipe, makes my life so much better..

Have Marmalade on Sourdough Toast with my tea every morning and I am not even English!!

There used to be a store brand we loved but for some reason they stopped making it recently.. Hum.. wondering why!

Thanks again..


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam, can't wait to see more pictures of the pups. Please post a bunch,

Dave,marmalades are wonderous stuff. When my children were very little I made orange, kumquat, and calamondin marmalades with the fruit from the trees in my yard. All my family expected them for Christmas and and we had a great time making them.

Martin, I once made a pair of socks about 48 years ago. At the time I swore I would never make another pair and I never have,

Love the tea party. Stay happy and knit more everyone,


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave,marmalades are wonderous stuff. When my children were very little I made orange, kumquat, and calamondin marmalades with the fruit from the trees in my yard. All my family expected them for Christmas and and we had a great time making them.
quote]

I enjoyed making orange marmalade, though it came close to being orange marmalade butter;-). I learned to wear long sleeves during this process as the oranges and sugar became a little violent with me. I really enjoyed making this though, because as a child orange marmalade was a special treat since I was the only one who liked it. I conned, begged, pleaded my mom to buy it whenever it was on sale. If I'd known how to can it then, I'd have had something to do with the oranges she gave us in our stocking every Christmas. I'd rather have received the marmalade. Now I can give it to myself, and I have;-)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

martin keith
There are tons of patterns using sock yarn. Ditch the socks and make something else with the yarn.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I can take a hint, I am through bitching about my inability to make socks.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Eh, we all have some aspect of knitting we aren't interested in, or don't do well enough to please ourselves. Do what you enjoy, which is the whole point to knitting in my opinion....gone are the days it is an absolute necessity. What are your favorite things to knit Martin?

Although I'm getting a kick out of socks, I'm still a sweater lover at heart!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Eh, we all have some aspect of knitting we aren't interested in, or don't do well enough to please ourselves. Do what you enjoy, which is the whole point to knitting in my opinion....gone are the days it is an absolute necessity. What are your favorite things to knit Martin?
> 
> Although I'm getting a kick out of socks, I'm still a sweater lover at heart!


Favorite thing, (trying to be funny here) not what I am working on now. I think I am in love with the process. I would like to tackle a sweater next, just a plain fishermans type sweater or a pattern I bought for my DIL called "chill chaser" by Designs by Annelie Wellborn on E bay. I tried to copy the picture of it but it is in a PDF file and I only have the reader. Either one would be great but leaning more to the sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have yet to knit anything on dp needles - i'm just a little aprehensive - i would love to be able to knit socks -think they would be a blast. love knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a vest sweater i would like to try - and i am enamored (?) with round dishcloths. seems i always have one on the needles. also have some doily patterns that call for #1 steel needles and #10 crochet cotton. that should be an interesting knit.

sam


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Sam, glad to hear somelse loves those roung dishcloths. When I can't concentrate on anything else, I turn to them and just knit. Glad to see you were all here when I came home from work. Is this a first, I mean, continuing the Tea Party throughout the week? I like reading your comments. LOL Conniesews


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Sam, you should try the DP's, they are not hard to use, the ones I am currently using are metal but I haven't had a problem with them sliding out and I have used the wood on a hat and they stayed in very well.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

HEY Sam.
You know all those round dish cloth patterns can turn into blankets for babies and adults. I have one round pattern that is a true no brainer. When I really want to just knit, its what I work on. I made a kingsize bedspread for a friend with it. It took me nine months to complete. I think I got burned out on knitting. I am just now getting back into it. I just love those two little puppies. Keep us posted.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Wound tighter than a $2 pocket watch!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I have used DPNs on baby hats, but my socks are 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop on 1 needle. Liking that method a lot. Takes getting used to, but videos on you tube have helped, plus using the books I have.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a bit of good news on my end. I've been doing some charity knitting and my local hospital is really in need of knitted hats for babies of all sizes in the NICU (Neo Natal Intensive Care Unit).

They were very enthusiastic about me donating some hats.

I've got a loom on the way for preemie size hats, so that will be really nice.

I do have 2 newborn size hats done and 2 for larger babies.

Charity knitting is FUN!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde, I love charity knitting, too. Which hospital? I may be able to knit some hats, too. What yarn do you use?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam, can you tell me where to get the round dish cloth to knit all I have found are crochet and it hurts my hands.
thanks, Glenda


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have yet to knit anything on dp needles - i'm just a little aprehensive - i would love to be able to knit socks -think they would be a blast. love knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a vest sweater i would like to try - and i am enamored (?) with round dishcloths. seems i always have one on the needles. also have some doily patterns that call for #1 steel needles and #10 crochet cotton. that should be an interesting knit.
> 
> sam


Sam, I used to knit socks for myself when I was in high school. Now that I'm a LOT older, I can't get up the nerve to try again. One of these days! I think the best thing to do is make 1 sock at a time until you get the hang of it. All this toe up, 2 socks at a time business is too confusing for me although I've bought books to help me if and when I'm ready.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Gotta agree with you there! One sock at a time is enough for me. I've watched the videos on magic loop....but it still messes with my current sensibilities! LOLOLOL I WILL get up the nerve....just not yet! 

Still....sweaters are my passion. I really want to do some charity knitting when all my other family/friends have a little something from me. I found my LYS does a bunch for charity, and they have a little knitting group too....the owner shares free patterns when you come in to knit for charity. She seems like a lovely person.....sure knows beautiful yarns!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Gotta agree with you there! One sock at a time is enough for me. I've watched the videos on magic loop....but it still messes with my current sensibilities! LOLOLOL I WILL get up the nerve....just not yet!
> 
> Still....sweaters are my passion. I really want to do some charity knitting when all my other family/friends have a little something from me. I found my LYS does a bunch for charity, and they have a little knitting group too....the owner shares free patterns when you come in to knit for charity. She seems like a lovely person.....sure knows beautiful yarns!


I get a lot of satisfaction out of knitting for charity. I've done baby hats for the NICU and maternity unit at our local hospital, hats and scarves for servicemen, rectangles for afghans for our wounded warriors, hats for CapsforaCure, and squares for afghans for children who have cancer. Someone on the Challenge topic will be starting a new charity soon - knitting hats, etc., for an Army unit in Afghanistan. I thought it would be a good way to use up any woolen yarn I have.

There are SO many charities in need - it's amazing! Good luck with your LYS charity, Jacki!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Maelinde, I love charity knitting, too. Which hospital? I may be able to knit some hats, too. What yarn do you use?


Hi Pammie!

Medical Center of Arlington is where I'll be donating. They've treated me well over the years. Most people donate to Cook Children's Hospital, so I thought to go with a hospital where some people forget about the kids.

MCA is very enthusiastic to have people knit hats for babies of all size and age, as they really like to send the babies home with the garments. PM me and I'll get you the contact information if you're interested. 

I like to use the Bernat Softee Baby, and the Red Heart Econo Baby is really nice and soft, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then you must try toe up socks. I've taken a class in both toe up and top down using circular needles. I personally found more luck at the toe up and am working on a second pair. I do one at a time. I think if I were to only do one project at a time I could make a pair in a week but I piddle around on 3 or 4 projects at a time so it can take forever.



thewren said:


> i have yet to knit anything on dp needles - i'm just a little aprehensive - i would love to be able to knit socks -think they would be a blast. love knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a vest sweater i would like to try - and i am enamored (?) with round dishcloths. seems i always have one on the needles. also have some doily patterns that call for #1 steel needles and #10 crochet cotton. that should be an interesting knit.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam and/or Queenmawmaw do either of you have a very easy round dish cloth pattern you could share? I want to ry knitting a round dish cloth and am apprehensive to try and pick a pattern to try.



Queenmawmaw said:


> HEY Sam.
> You know all those round dish cloth patterns can turn into blankets for babies and adults. I have one round pattern that is a true no brainer. When I really want to just knit, its what I work on. I made a kingsize bedspread for a friend with it. It took me nine months to complete. I think I got burned out on knitting. I am just now getting back into it. I just love those two little puppies. Keep us posted.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

We do need to "play nice" because too much negativity could get this wonderful website shut down. There is another forum I used to go to but the moderator was too much "hands-on." I like this one because we can have our differences, and not getting our hands slapped, by the moderators. I'm grateful for that.



Jacki said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kiwi11 said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, been crazy this wk. so far, we are doing Vacation Bible School, VBS and i am in charge of the craft, twice dailey, one more day to do, its extreme vbs,3 days from 8-5, wow, get them all in one room. ear plugs please, but its been fun, some really cute kids. anyway, has anyone ever used bamboo needles, i finally took my yarn off, am working on a cocoon for babies, honesty, i needed the smaller loop, but i just couldn't get my yarn to come around easy, and moving it on the needles ugh!
sam, how about Sunny and Oreo? seriously, think hard about the name, its very important.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

For round washcloths, do a search for Picot Swirl washcloth or Lacy Round washcloth and you should be able to find them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

queen mawmaw - how do you turn a round dishcloth into a bedspread? i really would like to know. it sounds like it would be a blast to knit.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - i use bamboo needles all the time - i have one set of medal size eights that i use but prefer my bambool. the yarns always moves easily for me and i find i don't knit as tight as i do on medal needles.

and you are right - i am taking my time with the names - it's harder than naming my two daughters. lol


sam


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta agree with you there! One sock at a time is enough for me. I've watched the videos on magic loop....but it still messes with my current sensibilities! LOLOLOL I WILL get up the nerve....just not yet!
> ...


DorisT thanks for the plug.. The website is on now but still working on it.. Anyone who wants to preview it can.. at www.theknitlocker.org

Any comments are always welcome!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, been crazy this wk. so far, we are doing Vacation Bible School, VBS and i am in charge of the craft, twice dailey, one more day to do, its extreme vbs,3 days from 8-5, wow, get them all in one room. ear plugs please, but its been fun, some really cute kids. anyway, has anyone ever used bamboo needles, i finally took my yarn off, am working on a cocoon for babies, honesty, i needed the smaller loop, but i just couldn't get my yarn to come around easy, and moving it on the needles ugh!
> sam, how about Sunny and Oreo? seriously, think hard about the name, its very important.


Hi, SG, I've used the Clover bamboo needles and I like them, especially for things like fun fur and other slick yarns. However, I just started a cocoon tonight and I'm using the KnitPicks Harmony circular needles for it. They're made out of birch, but are laminated with various colors. I love them, smooth and with a fine point. The yarn just flows so easily. They make knitting effortless. I hope you'll try them. If you order $50 worth of merchandise, postage is free, but maybe you could buy some needles and make up the difference with yarn. I've heard folks on KP saying they like their yarn.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

NZ has the most amazing Salmon coming out of the Marlborough Sounds- I share a roadside stand once a week with a chap who specializes in smoked fish (including salmon) and until recently, I had not had the pleasure of the smoked and herbed flavoured variety which Keith sells>>>Yuuuuuuuumy- by the way I sell many and varied preserves. Please do not hesitate to share any good, and inexpensive preserve recipes. have a good day everyone


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Dave,
> I have been looking for an easy Marmalade recipe forever. Used to make it and it took forever and a candy thermometer. So thanks for posting your recipe, makes my life so much better..
> 
> Have Marmalade on Sourdough Toast with my tea every morning and I am not even English!!
> ...


I'm glad I've helped. I also make a lemon marmalade if I have a couple extra knocking around. It's seriously tangy and the instructions are the same, only the ingredients are different. If you just make the basic unit, it only takes about half an hour in the evening to prepare the fruit and about the same in actual standing-over-the-stove time the following day.

*Lemon Marmalade*

_Ingredients:_
2 large lemons
2 imp. pints (2.4 US pints - 1.35 litres) water
2 lbs 3 oz (1 kg bag) sugar
knob butter

_Method:_
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water. Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz it in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary. Very finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day, bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely disolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

_Note: With less peel in it, this marmalade takes a little longer to set firm, typically a couple of days. Provided your test saucer forms a skin that wrinkles when you run your finger across the surface, if will get there eventually. I habitually seal my preserves with greaseproof paper doped with egg white, this stops nasties getting in but still allows them to breathe and adjust their moisture content until a balance is reached._


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> NZ has the most amazing Salmon coming out of the Marlborough Sounds- I share a roadside stand once a week with a chap who specializes in smoked fish (including salmon) and until recently, I had not had the pleasure of the smoked and herbed flavoured variety which Keith sells>>>Yuuuuuuuumy- by the way I sell many and varied preserves. Please do not hesitate to share any good, and inexpensive preserve recipes. have a good day everyone


I love salmon, although most in the UK comes from Scotland. I love the giant NZ greenlip mussels which my fishmonger sells, they're great with a herby crust and cooked under the grill!

Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam,
I just keep knitting the pattern until it gets big enough.
Lion Brand has a free pattern for a round afghan which is actually an old dishcloth pattern enlarged. I would try and send you the pattern but my computer skills are very limited. Anyone interested, P.M. me with your snail address and I will mail it to you. Sorry, to be so dumb.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Dave-this looks sooo delish-I will make it next week, as I'm on a mission to finish a current knitting project for a littlies B/Day this Sat.

Why is there a suggestion to make preserves in small amounts?
Given you may have a large amount of fruit. The power etc?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

In the canning world all preserves & james are usually made in 4 pint jar increments. I don't know but every time I have tried to double..it just does not work...it might be the suguar or the pectin. So I usually end up following the recipe. Bitsey Been doing that for almost 40 years.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Why is there a suggestion to make preserves in small amounts?
> Given you may have a large amount of fruit. The power etc?


My guess on the small amounts is that the preserves may not keep for more than a week in the fridge.

I was reading some recipes for preserves in a Southern Living magazine yesterday and that was the advice given.

Just read Bitsey's post and she has the experience so she may have the right answer.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! Wednesday and we are still tea partying along..

Just goes to show how much we love this!!

Thanks Dave


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheers-appreciate your reply


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks-but some jams and pickle preserves should last more than a season?? without refrigeration?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes they can, if they are preserved in the proper manner, following cookbook instructions yes they will last a year on your shelves. If it is not does properly you will soom know in a few weeks. They will mold. Get yourself a good preswerving book. The Blue Ball book is excellent. Put out by the Ball canning jar company. Old Joy of Cooking books are good, also a old book called stocking Up. Check your libraries or Amazon. Bitsey..Besides it is fun and beautiful to look at your shelves when the snow is flying and you have these beautiful jars of goodness. B


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Thanks-but some jams and pickle preserves should last more than a season?? without refrigeration?


Don't you need to put them in a water bath if you want to keep them longer? The recipes I was reading didn't call for that.

I think I'd better let Bitsey answer - she does preserves more than I do.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal - i use bamboo needles all the time - i have one set of medal size eights that i use but prefer my bambool. the yarns always moves easily for me and i find i don't knit as tight as i do on medal needles.
> 
> and you are right - i am taking my time with the names - it's harder than naming my two daughters. lol
> 
> sam


so ok, i will give them another try, i do tend to knit tight. i need the shorter loop also. first i gotta back track and pick up a lost loop. ugh.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was married (in another lifetime) i did a lot of canning an freezing - always used a pressure canner to do the canning. done properly they will alst more than a year - they just didn't last that long. lol

sam


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Jellies, jams, preserves, all go in a water bath to preserve for non refrigerated storage. Pressure cookers are for vegetables and meats, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually we always froze our jam and jellies.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am truly amazed at all of the things some of you do! I've seen my grandmother can, and I helped a friend can pickles one time, but I have never done fruits or vegetables. Maybe it is something I will try now that I am retired!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

We use the water bath method and I have some Chow Chow (Piccalili) that I have had for over 6 years, it's still good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pam - you should go for it - it is not hard - it can be time consuming but in the winter when you are eating your own canned goods you will think it was worth it. i used to blanch ears of sweet corn and freeze them. it tastes almost as good as the day it was picked. google home canning and you will get all the help you need.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I think I'll start small!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, How do I turn my pic? It was correct until uploaded it! I'm sure it is not difficult.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all-I made Orange marmalade & Apricot Jam yesterday and Peach today- I use 500gm packets of dried fruit ONLY on special-usually get x 6 650 gm jars.
And I'm still knitting a special gift for Sat>>>I'm fast running out of time>>better get back to it- Have a lovely day


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't use a water bath or anything like the canning process for my jams, jellies or marmalades. I use firm just-ripe fruit, boil the mixture until a set is achieved, then pour into clean glass jars, allow to cool slightly and give it a stir to evenly distribute the fruit, then simply cover with parchment painted on both sides with egg white secured with a rubber band. Made that way and stored in a cool dry place, it keeps indefinitiely, there's too much sugar in it to go off! I've found forgotten jars hiding at the back of the cupboard seven years old; they've shrunk and gone hard, but haven't gone off. One simply cuts a chunk and gently warms it through with a little water, it's fine in trifles, pie bases and jam tarts. 

Absolutely key is the use of sterilised glass jars, I wash mine in hot detergent, rinse them very thoroughly, then 'bake' them in the oven at 120degC/250degF. With the jars in the oven, I add the sugar to my mixture, by the time the jam has reached setting point, the jars will be absolutely sterile. I take them out of the oven to cool off to the point where I can just bear to touch, but not hold them for more than a couple of seconds.

On the subject of quantities, I make big batches of 12-15 lbs of seville orange marmalade, plum or blackberry and apple jam, but I quite freqently make small batches of other jams throughout the year, typically 5-6 lbs, or sometimes 2-3 lbs of things like the lemon marmalade. I don't use special jars, I collect all shapes and sizes, 8-12 oz jars work really well because they set firm quickly and are a good size to give to friends. 

Once opened, jams should be kept in a cool dry well-ventilated larder along with things that don't refrigerate well or work at very low temperatures like tomatoes, eggs, butter, trifles, chocolate, etc. Refrigerators are wonderful things, but they are a damp environment and this is a problem since it promotes moulds. Also, the very low temperature affects and flattens the flavour of jams and chilled salad tomatoes are particularly tasteless, with chocolate it damages the texture and egg whites go watery making them almost impossible to poach.

Dave


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Actually pour boiling water into you jar and your lids are in boiling water, hwne your jelly/jam is set pur into jars , clean rims, seal with lids let cool, and you will hear the lids pop they are sealing cool and store. Bitsey


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I was away last weekend while DH played in a cribbage tournament in Raleigh, NC. I missed you all and have tried to play "catch up," but it's hard with so many tea party pages. Dinner tonight will consist of tuna fish sandwiches and golden mushroom soup (Campbell's) - very simple! I was told by my doctor today that I have to start cutting down on carbohydrates to keep my triglycerides down. It's always something. My cholesterol is good, my blood pressure is good, I could lose a few pounds (couldn't we all?), but all they care about is my triglycerides!! I think it's genetic.
> 
> How are those puppies, Sam? Strawberry, hope your pain has subsided somewhat. Dave, I'm going to try your dessert recipe after I do my next grocery shopping. I saw a blackberry recipe recently and thought of you. Now to find it again.
> 
> ...


Speaking of triglycerides, have you had your vitamin D checked? They are finding out that it is very significant.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Cindy F said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


You can probably google rhubarb custard pie and get the recipe.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost one in the afternoon here in northwest ohio - eighty-eight degrees and the humidity is rising. have the a/c going - for the pups. lol
> 
> my son-in-law is having a surprise birthday party for my daughter this afternoon - her fortieth. he has rented a pavilion at one of the parks here in town. don't know who all is coming but it should be fun. her birthday is not until 8 august so this should come as a surprise for her.
> 
> ...


In ME I encountered a gorgeous black dog, lab/newfie mix. The inn let him sleep in the lobby and everyone would stop and pet him.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, I've just opened this week's Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22795-1.html

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> It's 3:06 p.m. here in Maine. We've got a nice breeze, not too hot (it's been very hot 90 degrees with high humidity lately) and I too have blackberries ripening on the vine! I will make your dessert tomorrow (I need apples) and can hardly wait. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I am going to spend a bit of time trying to master a new cast on (Judy's Magic Cast on) tried it earlier and did something wrong. Now that everyone in this house is gainfully employed some where ELSE, I'll give it another try.


It is interesting to see where Bowdoin is, since I just got back from Camden and the wedding of a Bowdoin college graduate.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> I love all the receipes here!!!! They are so wonderful. I once had a receipe for a cake. It was so light and 3 layers tall. I lost it but one could get lost in that cake and make a meal of it.
> 
> And on for food this week. I have been making smoothies. They are my desert. I put about a cup of yogurt in to the smoothie blender and add a cut up cold banana and about 6 large cold strawberries cut up; a pea size spoon of stevia (sweetner); about 5 shakes of nutmeg and the same amount of cinnamon. And let it blend. They are good. Anybody else do smoothies?
> 
> ...


This is what I have before bed every night, using thawed mixed berries. But the banana makes it sweet enough for me with nothing else. And have you found the liquid stevia? That makes it simpler for me to have a cup of tea because an envelope is much too much and it's a nuisance to measure. I buy large quantities of bananas, peel them, and freeze them, and then get them out in time to thaw.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


You're right.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Vests are also sleeveless sweaters.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> tamarque, Ciyona
> Would Vit K2 help my mom? She is 81 and has neropathy in her feet but does not have diabeties.


A large test was done in TX some years ago on peripheral neuropathy. It apparently is relatively common and quite mysterious. There are no treatment and no cure. In the test they did a lot of testing to rule out all kinds of things, but still ended up with a large number of people. It seems that in the years since then there have been no developments. Fortunately at least a lot of us have no pain. For the others they simply suggested analgesics.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sutalee Stitcher, I'm glad you didn't PM this. I think it makes us or at least myself aware of what is going on out there in the medical field. First why didn't the physician know it would cause some form of dimentia being a side effect ? That is a scary thing to have happen to a love one because of a medication. It makes one wonder about the precriptions that are given out. I know after reading some things on this weeks Tea Party once I'm able to get out I'm going to check with my Pharmacist to see if anything I'm taking is causing me to feel so tired. I never was like this. Granted I have serious back pain and deterioration in my spine ( excuse me spelling, I'm upset ) which can be the cause but it makes me wonder about my meds also. Thank You for enlightening me on not being so trusting of our God like physicians to know what they are doing and to really question them.


I think there is not quite as much realization as there should be of how different bodies are from each other. I had a reaction to a blood pressure medication that was not listed in the side effects. In fact it was opposite what was listed. When I searched I found that only three other women had reported the same one, though of course there could be many more who didn't realize the cause of their problem or who did not report it, as I did not. Fortunately another doctor was able to put her finger on the cause of my problem, saving me from the tube down the throat, etc.


----------

